# ISIS Colchester : Part 43



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all        

Rachel x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Woohoo a new home and first time ever for me to post first        Hope that's a good omen!

Bx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Rivka - sorry hon, just saw your message. Don't blame you for being annoyed with the SW, I would be too    Hope you said you weren't very happy with the change of meeting, they should consider that you do work and have to take time off and that.  Fingers crossed that you have a good meeting next week tho, sending lots of       your way x

Bx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

bhopes,yes ur dh has left his jumper here      what r they like.

triksy,fab news hun.xx

well once again my periods have come way to early im a bit worried about this its not right last time i bleed on day 17 and today i have started bleeding again and its only day 15       not sure what the hell is going on,so i have e-mailed penny see what she thinks.h ope ur all ok.xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - that's fantastic news. Sooooo pleased for you.  Of course you'll all be invited to the grand opening (though the official party will prob be in a month or two when we have settled slightly).

Shelley -   af can be all over the place after tx so hopefully it's just your body settling back down. Mine was v erratic for a while after our last cycle too. Hope Penny can shed some light.

Rivka - how annoying about the SW.

Only just woken up so will come back later when I'm more with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

B - good omen indeed   I didn't say anything as they called DH. Promised she'll e-mail me tomorrow so let's see about that.

Cathie - grand openning sounds nice  

Shelley - hope Penny comes with some good advice soon, I know she's v good.


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Helloooooooooooooooo, 

Charger just received for my lappy, didn't know how quickly to get on FF.

First of all i'd like to say thank you all for your lovely support! And it was soo nice to see you all last Sunday, thank you very much for your invite Shelley! Also the ones who weren't there I have been thinking of you all!!     

But most important is a BIG THANK YOU! to Nikola    for updating everyone while i couldnt use the laptop.
At some stages It is important to not leave my mobile on Silent! haha.

Well back with my feet up and reading through the many missed postes.

Big Hug to everyone!!

With love Sunnieflower xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Wooo hoooo     Fantastic news - Wot a result!!!  You must be over the moon!! Hope Si gets on ok today with his Xray - So will it be transfer on Friday do you think?

Sunnie - Glad your back on line and that you've got your feet up and relaxing - PUPO lady    

Shelley -Awww Shelley     Good idea about emailing Penny hope she can through some light on it all - let us know how you get on  

Rivka -    to the SW for cancelling - Wot a pain in the    

Loui - Ditto what everyone else has said hun,  IF is soooo stressful and really does take its toll on our relationships - hope you find a way to work through it hun    

Cath - thats great that everythings nearly sorted on the cafe - how exciting!!!    Can't wait to the Grand opening  

Kitty - How you doing hun?

Have a good day everyone
Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just book markng!

welcome back Sunny.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

uuurrrgggghhhh I feel sooooo fat!!!! Just been to The Boathouse for lunch and my tummy hurts its so full of food     I think it was maybe a little too much but it was nice to get out and we havn't had lunch with my Mum for ages. Now chilling for a couple of hours before I try and talk Si into letting me go with him to see Cropi  

Sunnie - good to see you back hun   

Lisa - transfer is going to be Saturday I think.......we're going to try and sneak another couple of days off next week, Monday and Tuesday to give the blasts the best possible chance.....this week is actually ending up quite busy socially    Sat/Sun/Mon/Tues will be an absolute nothing time for me so we are trying to fit everyone in before then   

Rivka - sorry that your SW appt has been cancelled. These people really pee me off, they are so out of order just cancelling appts like that, do they not realise that these are peoples lives they are messing with   

got to start a new reply as my reply box keeps going mental


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thats better   

Loui - how are you hun? been thinking about you lots   

Shelley - your af is not right hun, thats just bloody ridiculous coming on again. I know that I had a 2 week cycle followed by a 6 week cycle, I hope that Penny can help hun  

Bhopes - well done on getting here first hun    

back laters xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

aaaarrrrggghhh! Just lost a whole long post!!!

Hello ladies

Tricksy that's brilliant news re embies. Roll on sat.

Shelley sorry af is playing up, hope penny helps.

Lisa my friend is having accupuncture for morning sickness. It seemed to help her.

rivka sorry your appointment has been postponed. THe wait must be so fustrating.

Cleo hope you're ok

Sooty you still nesting?

Cath glad things moving for you. Don't forget to pm me your address.

Hope those who are d/regging or stimming are all ok. And everyone else 

Loui how are you today  

Well, decided to phone isis to see what i should do next. Gonna use ovulation sticks this month too. You never know...............

Love to all kitty


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Well, just finished reading and am now up to date.
Have a slight problem now!! Square   hihi.


Cleo am thinking of you! Are you feeling ok? Was very shocked to read at all that happened with you at the time i couldnt get online.   

Nikole as i already said in text to you. I am soo happy with your results!    (thx for explaining what PUPO meant  )
Did the scan go ok for Si?

Shelley    hope to catch up soon with you hunnie!!

Sooty how are you doing? Everything ok there?

Little Mo are you off to France this week? Enjoy it!!  

Bhopes How are you feeling now? 

Lisa thinking of you!!  

Deb congratz on your cousins little baby. What a trouble you have been in with the delivery of your meds! Glad it's sorted now!   

Em hope you are doing ok!  

Loui  

Rach was lovely meeting you and your DH last sunday.   

Cath cant wait for a nice cuppa  

Kitty have you got the Clear Blue monitor as well? Thinking of you hun   

Rivka   

For everyone else sending out loads of  ,  ,   and  

Or just slap me next time if i forgot you  

Good to be back anyway!

First of all Martyn made a lovely cake yesterday, yummy. 
Had after my afternoon sleep yesterday a strange   day, I started crying about everything so rediculous. 

Martyn started cutting all the veggies for the spag bol. And i thought well i feel fine so started the turn on the hob and filled the wok with the onions. Started cooking and ...... burned the onions, ow dear. Would normally chuck everything away and start again.
But no started crying!!! Over onions   Then started crying over the mess at the house, then this then that  

Feeling fine today, chilling on the couch, with my sleepy doggies next to me. 


Right thats it for today, wishing you all a nice evening, with or without BB10, i love it exept the not live coverage, boohoo.
and catch up soon! Loving you allllllllllllll!! xxxxxxxxxxx

ps If you want our mob. number just give us a pm


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - wow, congrats 100% fertilisation, has to be a good sign!!  the lab of love was obviously working overtime

sunnie - welcome back!

Rivka - how awful of the SW to cancel on you, hope you get a new appt soon

Shelley - hope Penny is able to shed some light on whats going on with your AFs.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - found ths website that gives info on short cycles and what is happening. If i were you I would go to your Dr and discuss it with him and email Penny. It seems to be sayng that it is linked to havng a high FSH level (which you know you have anyway). They might be able to give you something to lengthen your cycles . http://www.ovulation-calculator.com/shortcycle.htm Hope it helps anyway. We'll chat tom when i see you.

Rvka - how annoyng about your social worker  Especally when you have built yourself up emotionally for the visit.

/links


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Just wrote a post out and lost the lot  
Hope everyone is ok feel like the nesting may of stopped  .Now sitting with my feet up as all swollen.Keith is rubbing cream in them bless him.Think it's because he is on the brandy as it is his birthday but i'm not compaining I could get used to this.Just wonder what he is buttering me up for  

Tricksy hope si got on ok at hospital

Sunnie glad your back on line and feeling all ok.I got really emotional too  

Loui just want you to know I am thinking of you 

How is everyone else?xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Julia/Tricksy/Shelley - sorry have connection problems on **, I am not being weird! lol

Sooty - don't stop now there is still my house to do


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening,

Si got on fine at the hospital, they don't give you any results there and then, results will be with the doc next Monday   

Shelley & Cleo - looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow xxx 

Sunnie - glad you're back on line again   

Sooty - hope that your enjoying your evening with hubby, happy birthday to him  

Debs - I know that your mad anyway     hows the yucky taste?? 

Kitty - did you ring Isis today what did they say?? 

Lisa - how are you feeling today 

gotta dash, nattering on **   

lotsof love

Tricksy xx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quick post to say congratulations Tricsky, brilliant news


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Just to say thinking about you all.

Sooty - keep DH in this mood, sounds good   hope your feet feel better

Lisa - did you get any advice for the sickness?

Shelley - hope you heard from Penny.

Tricksy - you are eating to give you all the nutrients to receive little embies, so have the perfect excuse   

Too tired, will probably go to bed soon ...

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - fab news sweetheart - 100% has got to be a first surely? think you and your bloke derseve a medal for that - wishing you both all the love and luck in the world - hope there is nothing too worring from dh's results  

Sunnie - welcome back hun, hope you bring some sun like your name, its dismal at the moment - well done on being PUPO, rest up    

Cath - hope you are ok after your night shift  

Shell - defo get that looked into babe  

Deb -     for this cycle

Cant stop, need an early night - stayed up late watching a film last night!!! had a massage on my back today and felt like poo every since - whats that all about   out tomoz - its mine and dh's 6th year anniversary since our first date where at the end of it he asked if i would be his girlfreind   how sweet is that??! 

Rivka - sorry about your SW appoitmnet hun, i wonder what they would say about you if you cancelled them?  

Byzebye


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Shelley & Cleo - looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow xxx


Where you going without the rest of us then?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all

Emma, thanks for the chat earlier on ********, was lovely talking to you. Awww, how sweet that he asked if you would be his girlfriend! Here's to another happy 6 years together.   

Sunnie, welcome back! The cake sounded scrummy, isn't your hubby a star! Glad he is looking after you.

Tricksy, glad you are feeling good. Your lunch sounded lovely, we do like it at the Boathouse. I must visit there again soon  

Rivka, so sorry your appt was cancelled, hope it is not too long until you can see the SW and get it over and done with.

Cath, how is the rash now? Hope you are not too tired after your night shift. How exciting about the cafe. Can't wait to visit.

Shelley and Debs, looking forward to seeing you both tomorrow night, although a nice early night for me I think (not!)

Tricksy, Shelley and Vic, are you up to anything nice tomorrow? Ooops, just seen Emma has asked the same thing.

Lisa, hope you are okay babe, another day down!

Take care everyone. Just watching Ladette to Lady then BB - sad eh!

Night everyone xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies 

well penny phoned she is amazing ladie and talks so much sense from what i have told she seems o think that the bleed i had last time was ovulation bleed as i was not red it was brown yukky stuff and only lasted for 2 days i think so thats what she seems to think she has also said that she wont let us have treatment untill im ready and right now there is no chance.she says i need to stop beating myself up about things and that she really wanted us to go again right after our last cycle and thinks that if we had done this we wouldnt be in this situation now,but we will just have to try to get on with things and i will have a child weather it means donnor eggs surrugacy or adoption but we will have a child so we need to enjoy the time we have now as when they do come along.

must admit read the link thanks vick and now im worried about it again but think i will see what happens with m y next bleed.right im off now looking forward to seeing nic and vick tomorrow and then debs and julia tomorrow nite gonna get wankered tomorrow nite yeahhhhhhhhhhhh.lve u all.xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shell - just been sorting out my stuff for tomorrow - you will think i'm moving in i have that much stuff


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

just thought I would say hi, lovely morning lol


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

My word Little Mo....do you wet the bed?   

I am contemplating getting up....Had my third jab today - went ice free today and yesterday! Ya'll proud of me??! I'm such a pansy, I know this.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all! 

Julia - what were you doing up so early?

Shortie - sounds like you are doing really well with your jabs.

xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning everyone. blimey we're all up early today   

I was up a lot earlier, woke up at 4.30 to discover that i was alone in bed, poor Simon had been coughing his socks off all night so slept on the sofa. Not quite sure why he didn't get in the bed in the front bedroom though!! He had a good day yesterday so it obviously came and bit him on the bum last night...poor buby   

Debs - glad you've got your glad rags packed for tonight, have a great night   it was good to chat to you on ** last night

Rivka - I am eating for England so must be getting all of the vits and minerals I need! I'm also taking Zita's vitamins and DHA so i'm well covered  

Julia - Which one of the boys had you up at that unearthly hour of the morning!! You had better have a nap this afternoon to get some energy for tonight!!! 

Em - How are you feeling?? Your appt at Bourn is next week isn't  How is your diet going? hope that you're doing well and clearing your head with the direction you want to go in   Shell often meet Cleo for lunch/goes round and has lunch and i've invited myself along    

Shortie - you go girl with your jabs, you will get used to them and do them without thinking very soon xxx


ok need to get myself going , want to get my nails doine this morming, catch up later xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Little Mo - Just re-read my post - meant to say did you wet the bed, not do you - I'm guessing it's not a regular thing! Oooops.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shortiesmith said:


> Little Mo - Just re-read my post - meant to say did you wet the bed, not do you - I'm guessing it's not a regular thing! Oooops.


    - Shortie you NUTTER 

Julia - hope you are ok, what you like putting a post on at that time??! hope you got back to sleep ok 

Tricksy - oh poor dh  he really is taking ages to get over all this - hug to Tricksychubbyhubby  and yes its next thursday Bourn  diet is okish - been working out and walking lots, weigh in friday so hope its starting to come off??! Thats funny you invited yourself along to lunch with Shell & Cleo  have a nice time xx

Right must get ready for our 'date' we are going to Aldeburgh like our first date - ahhhhhhhhhh

Lots of love
Emms xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

H all,

what alot of action on here this morning. I'm about to venture to tesco, feelng a bit aprehensve about it as its the first time i've been out on my own since i bled. I know it sounds stupid but i'm so worried about it happening again. Have on my huge knckers and pad   so hopefully even if i bleed it won't soak through this time...oh and have on black trousers too! All that for a trip to Tesco.  

Angel - hun, you can come round anytime you want. Feel bad now that i didn't post if anyone else was free. Hope you're ok. How s you allergy?? 

Julia - why were up so early?? Was it one of your little fellas?? I guess i'll be posting at bizzare times too soon!

Shelley - didn't mean to worry you hun. Sounds like you have had good advice from Penny. See you soon.

Debs/shelley/julia - can't wait for the pics!!!

Right i'm off

Love Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - good luck at Tesco. I'm at home, a choc day, today so if you need rescuing, text me and I'll rush straight up.

Mo - were you up that early so you could get ready for your BBC Breakfast appearance? Was lovley to see you on there  

Em - have a lovely "first date". Great idea, and Happy Anniversary.

Right, must go as the choc is almost at the right temp and I don't want any disappointed customers later


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cath, you rumbled me lol! I was up feeding Alex, he used to sleep through but for the last few weeks has been waking for a night time snack, so I thought I would say hi to everyone!

Em, hope the rain is not ruining your "date" with your hubby!

Cleo, I have just returned from Tesco, did not see you though. Have a nice lunch date with Shelly and Tricksy.

Sunnie, hope you are okay today. 

Hi to everyone else. I have got loads to do so better get off, got to dye my grey hair before my big night out! xxx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Good morning all 

Who ordered this weather for today??

Oww had such a nice sleep. And i'm feeling fine. Feeling very hungry everytime, couldnt stop eating last night.

And it was indeed a funny post Mo   at that time of the day!!

Tricksy seems you are doing really well after your EC, dont you feel tired? And i feel sorry for Si.   to you both.

Em congratz on your anniversary today. 

Cleo hope you managed ok at Tesco.

Shelley stay positive hun   

Hi to Deb   and hi Shortie you funny one   Kitty


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

shelley/tricksy/ cleo onjoy lunch.

Cleo hope you got on ok at tesco.

Little mo know what you mean about grey hair. I'm trying to hang out colouring mine til next week so nearer my b day. Just have to make sure i don't stand next to anyone taller than me or look down.
enjoy your night out and trip to france.

shelley/debs have a great time.

sunnie glad you're resting up. You're bound to be emotional. It's such a huge thing you're going thru 

lisa you ok?

Angel enjoy your date. Me and dh do things like thatremembering those early days  

Not really talking to him at mo. Rang isis yesterday to see what to do next and they said to get all blood results etc and then i can ring on next day 1 if i want and start the ball rolling again, but when i told that to dh he promptly told me that we hadn't discussed it.........(what's to discuss?)
and that we haven't got the money! He's right on that front but obviously has no idea how i feel and how much this all getting to me now. MEN EH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, should be at gym now but as usual got distracted........ooops!

Bye for now kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sunnie - glad you're getting lots of rest, I am tired and I am getting lots of rest...inbetween lunching    I'm sleeping at least 9 hours every night, which for me is a LOT, and then later in the afternoon I'm having a little nap...or two    I'm doing as I'm told, havn't driven yet and Si is taking me everywhere. bless him.

He really is a poorly bunny again today, I just want him to get better....its 5 weeks now and no joke   We have both managed to skive another couple of days off next week so we don't go back to work until Wednesday    i've got one client i havn't told yet but to honest if he doesn't like it he can take a running jump, he drives me nuts anyway!!!!! 

Em - hope that you and hubby are enjoying your day at Aldburgh and you havn't got the rain up there that we have got here!!! its falling down


ok be back later, lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Back from Tesco, was very uneventful so that was good     No bleedng. Need to bliming get a grip don't I?? 

Kitty - deciding to go through tx again is so hard. I used to make all the calls etc to get things moving, i felt at times that dh didn't do anythng. He would just say, we'll do what you want to do as its your body that's going through it. Just wanted to feel some support and for him to take charge. On the 2nd cycle he didn't even come to transfer, i was so upset. It really is hard going.

Cath  - thanks for the offer of rescuing me     Just don't feel like myself at the mo. Like I can't cope with the simpliest things ilke going to tesco. 

Julia - hope you get your jobs done. Not long tl you're off!! Hope the weather is better for you!! Mid you they dd say the weather should improve this weekend.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Just a quick one from me as lots to do.The baby has turned and engaged.They did like a mini scan thing and the head is well down and so is the shoulders.Also they dont think it will move again.They asked how I was feeling and I told them that I have been achey and needing a number 2 alot  .Keith couldn't stop laughing I think he couldn't believe I told them that.They said it's the pressure as the baby is so far down and it could be a sign og labour comming  .She said I could stay like this for a few weeks as well so I guess there is no way of knowing for sure.I hope it holds on another week so I can have it in Harwich but we will see.Keith is sure it's comming early now.They also done the swab for streb B and should hear if anything shows in 2 0r 3 days.Fingers crossed it comes back negitive this time.Anyway got to dash.Sorry for no personals will be back on later xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - well done on getting around Tesco in one piece. Don't feel daft, I'd be exactly the same if I'd been through the last week you've had. It's one step at a time and once you've managed a few things without anything bad happening you can start to feel more confident.

Sooty - great news that the baby has turned. Hope the test comes back negative. 

Kitty - men eh! Though I shouldn't say that as dh probably has more problems with me being unpredictable than I do with him.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Where is everyone

I know that Shelley, Debs & Julia are getting ready for their boozy night out   

Cleo - it was great to see you today hun, you are looking fantastic, you've got an inner glow that really suits you    

Em - how was your day at Aldburgh?? hope you and hubby had a lovely day  

Loui - Are you ok babe?? 

Kitty - I apparently don't tell Si anything......  I reckon he just doesn't listen    Don't worry hun, they all do the same    

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm here... a football widow  

was good to see you too hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I still had dinner  , did you


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Kitty - how lovely it would be if men could understand us, they can be so annoying at times   cant live with 'em cant live without! hope you get things sorted and can cycle asap  

Tricksy - yes we had a nice day ta - though it was very damp   came home, i went shopping and dh carried on painting the bathroom - bit of a change from our first date 6years ago, but hay ho - life gets in the way  hope you had a nice lunch today

Cleo - glad you got around Tesco ok although must be hard worrying about everytime you go out! are you off work for good now?

Sotty - fab news the babe has turned hun   how many weeks have you left?

Lisa - hope your ok sweetie  

Julia/Deb/Shell - have a fab night tonight, go gentle with Julia - shes older than you   mind you in saying that she will probably be able to out drink you both    luv ya Julia  

Off to spend some more time with dh, he has scrubbed up rather nicely, may have an early night too  

Love to all
Emms xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sure did  ! Curry and it was yum. I have eaten sooooo much today!!

Angel - yep  hun i'm off work for good now. was just saying today how wierd t feels that i won't be going back for a year.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

i'm sitting here fancying something sweet and wondering what I can eat next


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I know     although i'm thnkng  haven't really had much fruit today so better have something healthy for bubs......thnk he'd prefer a double decker though


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've just had a huge spoon on Nutella    full of calcuim and protien     don't think you can have that though due to the nuts? I'd better have a spoon for you as well then


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm having a bowl of blueberrys and raspberries...........smothered in double cream!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

hhhmmm very nice


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

DH just ate the left over cream cake  ....i love my food!!! 

Wonder how the party goers are getting on??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley i reckon is wrecked   Julia will be ok at the mo, have a feeling she can hold her drink, Debs will be happily on her way to being sozzled too


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tricksy:
Thats such good news about your eggies and that ec went smoothly all such good signs that this is your time. Take care xx xx

Cleo:
glad you are being well monitored but doesnt stop you worrying tho. You have not had a stress free pregnancy have you.

Sooty:
sounds like bubs is getting ready, do lots of walking and you will probably get things going quicker.

Hope everyone else is well take care

Liz xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - nutella on a spoon, can't beat it. Except maybe on a finger  

Hello Liz - how are you?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm playng bejeweled...how on earth do people get such high scores


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Me too. Hard work and dedication     no, really it's all down to luck. I think JoJo and cvru are v good at spotting chains etc as they always get high scores. I get them through being ocmpletely addicted and occasionally getting a lucky break.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all

Thanks Shelley and Debs for a great night out. Your friends and sister are lovely Shelley. Sorry we left earlier than you, we went and got kebabs on the way home. I did not drink too much either and have a clear head today, woohoo! Hope you are both the same. Shelley, did you pull a grandad?!?!

Hi to everyone else. Will catch up with you all later xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Cathie - was lovely to catch up yesterday, our chocs (as you may guess  ) are going down steadily, but I brought the gifts ones to work already to be on the safe side   

Cleo and Tricksy - I love your food talk, very tempting   

Em - glad you had a nice "first date", what a lovely idea, should do this sometime - although we can't agree whether our first date was a walk to Brightlingsea or a McDonnald's   (we were poor students then!!!)   

Sooty - glad the baby turned over.

Julia, Debs and Shelley - hope you enjoyed yourselves last night   

Kitty - selective memory heh   hope you sorted things out and that you can cycle soon.

Liz - hope you and Faith are ok?

Lisa - did you manage to get any advice for the sickness?

Rachel - how are you doing?

Hello everyone else!

OK, back to doing some work ...

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi a very quick one gutted couldn't get on line all night as just keep loosing connection.Just wrote out a really long post to everyone and lost connection again.Just a quick hello as if I spend to long writing i'll loose it again.Thank god i'm changing my internet provider in the next 8 days.Hope you all are ok xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just to keep you upto date, had a phone call this morning and we've still got 9!!!!! 4 or 5 are looking better than the rest but only time will tell.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

That's fantastic news Tricksy. 

Sooty - hope the connection gets sorted soon. 

Can't stop, as more choc on the go   On a positive note though dh has just texted from the bank where he went to open an account for the coffee shop and cos he said I referred him, I get £50


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricsky that is great news i'm so pleased for you both 

Shelly,Debs and Julia sounds like you had a great night hope your not too hung over

Sunnie how you feeling hun?

Shortie glad your injections are going well.

Cleo how are things going?Hope you are taking it easy

Kitty hope you sorted things with your hubby they have no idea sometimes.

Bhope hope you haven't had any more of those dreams

How is everyone else?sorry I know i have missed loads want to get this posted before I loose connection again   

Well i think the nesting is back iv'e cleaned the cooker,bathroom and done the ironing.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just got back from my 9.30 app at the AAU     Can't beleive i was there for 3 hours!! Blood pressure was 150/100 then when they checked t again it was 200/137   we both looked at each other and said, that can't be right!! She then did it manually and t was a more respectable 130/84. Those machnes are enough to give you high blood pressure!! Had blood taken and i had to wait around for the result, they're still not there so they said they wll phone. All in all quite stressful as i needed to get more blood pressure tabs but they didn't have them so now got to try and get them from my dr. Also haven't had a date for my scan. They said discuss it at your next consultants app, don't have one of those ether!!! The only people i'm seeeing are at the AAU. Anyway they should be sortng now, but really could do wth out all this.

Sooty -i really am so drained i'm not dong anythng   except sleepng and eating. Glad bubs has turned for you. My bubs was head down today but he moves around all the time.

Cath - thanks for the bejewelled advice. I'm not very good at seeing chains and only manage to get 3 in a row.

Off for as lie down now

Love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All,

Tricksy - that's fab news!  Hope they continue to grow big and strong for the weekend    I remember every time Big T called I used to be so nervous, my heart would race like crazy and I'd be a bit of a jibbering wreck!  Sending you lots of      for Sat honey as I may not be able to get on here again.

Cleo - Crikey, those blood pressure machines aren't helping,  don't blame you for being   having to hang around and be mucked about like that for 3 hours. Hope they ring back soon and you can have a lovely afternoon relaxing  

Sooty - sounds all good to go!  I've got a huge pile of ironing if you're in need?!     x

Cath - thanks for the chocs!  Was really hard not to eat them all up last night. Good news on the bank account bonus! x

Angel - glad you had a lovely day y'day despite the weather - we love Aldeburgh it's my fave place  

Sunnie - how's you doing? When do you test? x

Little Mo, Piepig, Shelley - glad you had a good night last night, hope there's not too many headaches this morning! x

Reikilisa - hope you're doing ok honey? Are you feeling any better? x

 to everyone else!

I'm in a bit of a dilemma regarding tx as I've been asked to have another anticardiolipin test.  I had that done last week but the lab came back to my GP and said it was too soon after 1st one - needs to be 12weeks.  Now I've got my schedule through the 12week earliest date for the test would be 2 weeks before stims and this blood tests takes 2-3 weeks to come back.  So my dilemma is whether to go ahead with the dates and hope the blood test comes back in time if they need to do any treatment for it, or put back my stimming which would then be a nightmare workwise (I know work can take a running jump but I still have to get cover etc).  Thing is I don't think I'll be given anything other than the aspirin but if it is high or higher I wonder whether I'll need clexane but I don't know when that's normally taken - is that during stimms as well?  Have asked my GP to see if the lab could do it earlier so hoping that they'll say yes rather than put the tx back    

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, I would certainly chase things up with the hospital. When I got to the delivery suite to have Alex they asked me who my consultant was, but I did not have one, and only then found out that I should have been under consultant care due to the troubles with the amnio and having previously been Strep B positive. Thankfully all turned out okay but it makes my blood boil to think that you have all these stresses cos they are failing to look after you properly. Hope they phone back soon.

Bhopes, how annoying about the blood test. I would ask whether it could be done any quicker to save you from worrying about changing work cover etc. Hope you get it sorted.

Will be back later to do personals, so see you later xxxx

Shelley and Debs, you 2 okay? Hope you are not too hung over today  

Tricksy, thanks for text, great news!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia - i've seen so many consultants in the hosp when I was admitted, all saying I needed a scan but no one actually booked it   Its all so stressful! I've got a home testng kit for strep B that i'm going to do myself this weekend. They are just so under staffed there. I know everyone says I'm beng looked after and in the best place, but t doesn't always feel like that. Feeling very teary today     I hve heard from shelley, she's feeling rough    

Bhopes - what a difficult decison. As i'm not really sure what the tests are for hun  can't offer any advice. Can they not gve you the drugs anyway?? Sorry if that's   ts just  know shelley and tricksy were given drugs without the tests.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -   what a bummer. 

B - don't think I've had that test so can't help with the question. Well done on not scoffing the chocs. Hope you weren't too tired out after all your extra walking yesterdy.

Choc not done what it was supposed to so I can't do any today after all   I'm on nights again tonight so I've given up till tomorrow as I'm desperately in need of a nap now. Ho hum.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Bhopes - I'm only on clexane as from 2 days before ET, so hopefully thats plenty of time for you to get things sorted

Was a fab night last night thanks Shelley and Julia, drunk quite a lot but was very good and stopped the alcohol at midnight on the dot, only water after that!  Still felt a bit bleugh at times today though but managed to get through the full day at work (think the pot noodle at lunch helped!), feeling in need of an early night tonight now.

Tricksy - great news on your embies that they are all still going

Sooty - fantastic that bubs has turned, can have your water birth after all now if the strep b is clear.

Cleo - so sorry to hear they are messing you around, don't they know its not wise to mess with pregnant hormonal women!  Hope they get all the stuff they need to do done asap so you can relax a bit and stop worrying.

sorry, just a quickie gotta take DH to work in  a mo

xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

just aquickie from me as going  to watch dh in band rehursal tonight ready for party.

tricksy fantastic news.

Nearly lost the plot with dh today as he forgot we had accupunture app. Luckily i phoned him in good time so he could get there. Felt quite positive after it. Only had 14 needles this time and only 1 was uncomfortable. Typical, he said that dh was fine and gave him aload of tablets to boost swimmers! Was hoping he'd at least get a horrid potion to drink. Got to go back there sat.

Be back tom. love to all kittyx xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry guys, I thought I would have loads of time to do personals tonight but I am rushing around like a headless chicken, trying to pack for everyone.

I hope all goes well for you on Saturday Tricksy and Tricksyschubbyhubby, will be thinking about you.

Everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, hope you all have a lovely week next week and will post when we return. Love ya all xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Little Mo - have a brill holiday, lots of sunshine and fun.

Tricksy - v glad on your results, lots of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you    

Cleo - I hope they sort you out now   and that you can finally rest and not worry.

Kitty - men heh   glad the accu is working, I remember when I had it the needle between my tumb and fingers was always so uncomfortable.

B - so annoying, maybe you can chase the hospital? I also think you won't be starting (if you need it) Clexane before stimming, so hopefully this will give you time to chase the results.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

was woken up with a call from the AAU telling me that they had been chasing up about my scan and the consultant they spoke to said i don't need one   Why is it wrtten n my bloody notes then? Was so angry, got off the phone and called dh       he said i should have demanded one! I told ihim  was bit emotonal and as she was only a receptonist  spoke i wasn't really getting anywhere! Got off the phone cried my eyes out, had a huge nose bleed got blood all over the bed! What a way to start the day, i'm sure ts done my blood pressure the world of good. Anyway i called them back, said i wasn't happy and now i have an app to discuss it with a consultant next friday. Just don't see how the consultants can all disagree. Moan over.....i must calm down.

Julia - have a fab holiday hun.

Rivka - hello hun.

Love to all,

cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hiya all    

Another lovely day, will the real summer then finally be on its way!  

Julia, i know you prabably on your way already but have send to a text, hope you will have a brill time!!  

Cleo, what a hassle so to have read what you've been through. Not wonder the high bloodpressure. Sending you my love!!  

Bhopes, hope you will get your results back on time so you can start  . We can do the test on the 20th, ow thats 8 days already!!!

Shelley hun my thoughts are with you   

Tricksy, you counting the hours down already? Am sooo thinking of you!  We might go through the next stage together really looking forward to that!!    

Lisa, how are you doing? hope you are ok. Give me a ring sometime. 

Rachel, hope you are doing ok there. With what are you busy now?  

 to Kitty. Thinking of you!!

Deb, are you doing ok? Looking forward to another chat on ** soon.

Sooty, hope to catch up soon on ** hun  

Cath, i'm sorry but everytime i read posts about you of from you it mentions choccies. It just makes me droooooooooooool.
And indeed good news on the acount gift. Do hope to meet you sometime.

Rivka, also for you it counts, hope we can meet sometime.  

Futher hi to Liz 
and again if i missed anyone then I will hear it hopefully, dont be upset with me!  



Sorry for no posts yesterday. Was feeling finally better to do the housework after lacking it for weeks.

So thought just let get on with it. Done about 5 wash loads. Yeah i know, im sooo bad  !!
Clearing the cloths cuboard?? and sorting through all the clothes. In the afternoon had a few stitches in my stomach so decided to lay down for an hour. Was all fine afterwards. Hope this doesnt mean anything?
As i've read in a few other posts from some of you, i'm munching like mad aswell, tried today some trousers i normally wear and i cant close the button!!  

Will get on now with folding the clothes as I don't iron (never learned to iron!!)  
Also the windows need cleaning cuz everyday i tell DH that it looks foggy outside with the reply from him its the windows.

Well lots of love from


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

how nice is it to have some sunshine again    

Sorry I didn't come on properly yesterday, Simon put the post on about the embryo's from his iphone when we got to my inlaws, i tried to do it but iphones don't like false nails    by the time we got home I was shattered plus very very grumpy as I was desperate for a cigarette   It so stupid, i don't smoke many at all (5,6 or 7 max a day) but the craving for one is unreal, i've been waking up in the night wanting a ciggy   and i could of cried last night I wanted one so badly, i stomped up the stairs and went to bed like a sulking child    not good really. The craving is just not going away or easing, if anything its getting worse each day   oh well, not a lot i can do about it. 

Cleo - sorry that you are being messed around by the hospital, at least you have a consultant appt for next week and maybe get something sorted out, thats the problem when you are being treated by so many people you don't get the continuity of care. Hope that you are ok this afternoon??   

Sunnie - hey you take it easy, you're meant to be resting up. Did you say your test date is the 20th?? I'll bring the dates list forward later and add it for you   glad you are feeling ok too  

L


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Is anyone else having problems with long posts?? when i've filled up the post box sometimes the page goes really strange and the post box starts jumping up and down 

ok i'll finish off personals now, back in a mo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes - you can take Clexane from egg collection or during stimming. I take it from stimming but that is not the norm, normally its from e/c so you should be fine. Isis will also put you on Clexane if they think that you need it, it won't do you any harm and you have had a positive test once so they may well put you on it anyway   don't stress  

Rivka - hope that you have a lovely weekend, have you got any walks planned is the SW coming next week?? 

Julia - know that you are on your way but have a fantastic holiday hun and see you when you get back  

Kitty - glad your acu went well yesterday and   for hubby. Si sits down with me and I go throug the diary and he puts everything in his phone with a reminder or he would forget everything!!! 

Debs - sounds like you had a good night out, well done you getting up and going to work   very inmpressed   are you feeling ok on the syneral 


C


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

its done it again   

Cath - hope your night shift was ok tonight and your getting your chocolate done today, have you got anything on this weekend  

Sooty - great news that baby has turned for you, fingers crossed for the strep b so that you can have your water birth. Are you still nesting??!!! 

Liz - when is your appt at Bourn?? did you make one in the end?? hope that you are ok and Faith is still a little sweetie  

Em - where have you gone   hope that everything is ok?? maybe your still in the bedroom with hubby after your Aldburgh trip   

Shell - how is your hangover hun   hope your ok and work is not too bad for you today  

I think that i've got everyone?? We had a lovely day at my inlaws yesterday, fantastic lunch but the M25 was a cow bag   never mind. We have had a lovely week. I've been out to lunch everyday since Sunday (with exception of Monday for e/c of course) and its been great. I have eaten shedloads and enjoyed it all   i could become acustomed to this 'ladies that lunch' thing, its all very civilised and a great way of life!!!  We were going to the cinem tonight but we are too pooped!! may go next week instead....


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

this is really getting on my nerves now    

Our e/t is tomorrow at 9.30, we have got to be there at 9.15 so nice and early and then home to put my feet up and rest, no more luncheons   gutted!!! Got to nip to Tesco but we will be back later,

lots of love 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Tricksy - well done for relaxing and enjoying yourself, you deserve it - always so busy. Everything crossed for tomorrow      .
SW finally got a date (after some serious chasing from me  ) and she's coming next Tuesday. Can you please add it when you do the list? Thanks.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - the same thing happens to me. Thought it was just my puter as ts a bit knackered. As you can see my I's don't work unless i really punch them. Glad you're having a good tme. Good luck for tom!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

I'm not well   food poisoning i think, been laid up on the sofa all day feeling rubbish, lots of cuddles from the cats though so at least that made me feel better.

Tricksy - goodluck for tomorrow honey, sounds like you've had a really good week apart from the ciggie cravings.  No problems on the synarel apart from taking the odd extra spray when i don't think its worked properly! hopefully just one more week of DR left!!

Sunnie - don't do too much housework, thats what the men are for!

Cleo - hope you get the scan you were expecting, can't understand how they can get things so muddled up.

Sooty - any news on the strep b test?

Shelley - hope you're feeling better today, thank Greg for the screws again, turned out we didn't need them after all so if he wants them back I can pop them over sometime.  

Rivka - great that you have managed to get another SW appt, shame it has to be you doing all the chasing though

Em - consult next week isn't it!!

love to everyone else  xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry not been on here but to be honest i'm a neurotic looney at the moment and am a bit of a basket case    I've had quite a lot of pains down one side so thats another thing for me to worry about  

I've got my first midwife appointment on Sunday while DH is having his scan at the hospital so Sunday's gonna be a bit of a day for us one way or another.

Debs - Awww sorry your feeling unwell - are you sure its not a delayed hangover  

Tricksy - Good luck for tomorrow    

Sunnie - Get your feet up lady and let DH do all the housework  

Rivka - Glad you've got it sorted with the SW appointment

Cleo -    

 to everyone
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

reikilisa said:


> Debs - Awww sorry your feeling unwell - are you sure its not a delayed hangover


wish it were, but unless a delayed hangover leaves you sat on the toilet for several hours a day (sorry if tmi) then 'fraid not.

Can totally understand why you are a bit neurotic, but I am sure that everything is fine and the pains are just stretching pains. Hope all goes well at your m/w appt and that DH's scan goes ok

xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - where are you off on holiday??


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

tricksy good luck tom. be thinking of you.

Piepig hope you fel better.

Lisa hope you and dh get on ok sunday.

Rivka glad you got app sorted for sw.

sunnie stop all that house work 

Little mo have a great hol.

Sooty you ok today

Cleo/ angel/ cath/ bhopes/ loui/ rachel /shelley and everyone i've missed............have a nice weekend.

I have more accupunture before work tom then doing a boot sale sunday ( the lazy bones one near rettendon).

Kittyx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone 

sorry i havent posted but this another me post all i seem to do at the moment      well i had my first councelling sessions yesterday the ladie was really nice,but i just didnt no what to say or do      but then she asked questions and that was it i        nearly all the way through the session but it made me feel worse than before i went in there so i kinda felt like it was a waste of time but then thought well may it will get worse before it gets better but i was on a downer for the rest of the day yesterday tock it out on greg and then      more but having a hang over really didnt help,but today greg booked up our holiday we are going to paphos which lifted my spirits but then this evening after work we had to go round our friends as the hog roast has its first outing tomorrow and the boys had to get it ready well i sat with the girls and had a coffee and my friend really upset me tonight      i told her about the councelling and how low i have been feeling and then she proceded to tell me that she was upset last week as her periods were late and that she thought she was pregnant and how she would be really ****** off if she was and then went on to say if she was pregnant that she would get rid off it straight away            and she has now told her husband that he cant have sex now untill he has the snip or starts buying comdoms she has made comments like this before but tonight she went right into one,i just wanted the floor to just open up and suck me in or i just wanted to smack her in the face,its making me really upset now thinking about what she said i just cant belive it,the thing is we have got to go out with them tomorrow nite for her birthday but to be honest i really dont want to           
im fed up of feeling like this now         
sorry but i need to go        

tricksy,good luck tomorrow no u wont need it


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy good luck for today hun am thinking of you x

Shelly    your friend is so tactless.I can't believe she would even have that conversation with you.I'm not surprised you felt you wanted to smack her I dont know her and i would like to slap her(sorry).But some people why dont they think before they open their mouths.Do what you feel like tonight hun if you dont feel like seeing her just tell her your ill and go and have a nice quiet meal with Greg and pamper yourselfs xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm only doing short post at the mo as fed up with writing loads and loosing connection before I send it.

Debs hope you are feeling better today.Haven't heard about the streb b thing yet.Thye said 2-3 days that was Wednesday so hoping all is well as they said they will only contact me if they find something.

Lisa I had loads of aches and pains in the early stages.It's so hard not to worry  but try not too.Easier said than done i know

Little mo hope you have a fantastic holiday


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - good heavens you poor thing having to go through all that   i would seriously consider your 'freindship' with this person hunny - you dont need people like that in your life who can hurt you without having any knowledge of it, what a b*itch   as for the counselling, im afraid it is going to be tough at first babe, its a cleansing process and can be very painful - make sure you are surrounded by love and support and not people who dont give a s*it - love ya    

Tricksy - thinking of you      

Cleo - how horrible you are having such a battle, thats just not right  

Lisa - good to see you on here, i know you are worrying, its lovely seeing your ticker going up   hope all goes ok tomorrow  

Deb - hope your feeling better soon  

Jo - its 9weeks today til you get married    hope you are finding time to plan it around bejewelled    hope all is well  

Sunnie - stop doing so much and take it easy!!! glad you are back on here  

Sooty - how long have you left hun?  

Cath - hope you are ok, did you say what day your open day was? would love to come, if i may  

Kitty/Bhopes/Rivka hope you are ok  

Julia - have a fab hols.......sorry its late 

Sad day for me today, i have found a home for my pooch, he is going back to the breeders daughter, she is sooooooo excited and said we could see him anytime which will make it much more bearable - he is going to have a lovey life, she will take him everywhere even to work, she works at a stables/farm so he can eat all the horses poo he desires    am going to miss him but want him to be happy!!

Love to all Emms xxxxx

ps on a lighter note - was in Colchester last night, and had an hour to kill so popped into the Tesco there (fab store compared to Ipswich) and they have plenty of fit balls for sale there, just in case anyone feels they are missing out


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - hope all went well this morning. 

Shelley -   I can't believe your friend was so insensitive   As for the counselling, it's better to get it all out, and a counsellor is great as you don't need to be guarded about what you say for fear of upsetting the other person, so it will help more in the long run.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Angel    must be hard to have to let go of your dog.I have 3 weeks and 3 days left.Not that i'm counting   

I did write a follow on post to my last one but lost connection again so went and had a shower and now forgoton what I had written.
For all that i missed on the last posts hope you are ok and have a lovely weekend planed.

Not much to say for me.Still nesting  trying to keep ontop of everything so everything is ***** and span when baby arrives  
Finished all my parent craft classes now and just trying to enjoy the last few weeks.The disturbed nights are a bit of a nightmare but really only a small price to pay.Plus the hip pain is gone so that great.Better go as my sister is driving over from Saxmundham and got a couple of bits I want to get done xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone, not the normal poster for the username ,if that makes sense!! Just to let you all know that we are back from ET and all went well. We had 3 left, 1 was super super duper grade and went back, 1 was super duper grade and went back and the lasr was Tesco`s value and didn`t go anywhere!!!! I`m now going to make bacon paninis and pamper my baby.
I would also like to take this opportunity to thank you all so much for your support in recent times, it means so much to both of us. Have a great weekend all, bye 
Simon


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

That's great news Simon. Sending tons of   and   and   your way.

Em    so sorry you're having to let Dexter go


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Great news Simon,  hope the PUPO lady is enjoying her bacon paninis      lots of positives     coming your way and big hugs to Tricksy  

Emm - Sorry hun that you have to let Dexter go but it sounds like a lovely home for him,  i know you must be sad but hopefully it'll ease by knowing that hes going to such a lovely home   

Shelley - Aww hun big hugs      She doesn't sound like much of a "friend" to me but unfortunately we all know people like that,  I lost a very old friendship because of being treated like that sometimes you have to step away from people like that in your life   

Sooty - Thanks for the reassurances honey i just feel like i'm a raving looney at the moment and am constantly on tenderhooks just waiting for something to go wrong and i search on here and scare myself   its just like i can't believe how lucky i am and keep thinking i'm gonna jinx it by being too happy......i know i am a raving looney!!!  Glad the hip pain has gone  

Hi to everyone else
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Just a quickie this time.

That brilliant news Simon, give her a big hug from me!

Shelley, feeling so sorry for you that you have a "friend" like that. Makes me even cry from anger. Sending you loads of hugs  

Little update from our meal last night, was one big mistake!!! Everything you can imagine went wrong there.
First of all our waitress sounded like she had been inhaling the helium balloons there! So annoying even with an American accent. Not that i have have a good accent but everytime like "You'll right guys! well 20 times.

Then the food arrived one of us had a Manhattan burger with fries, was stonecold. The other had a steak where the half of the veggies was missing from. DH had also a burger but think that was ok, but waited for ages for his corn on the cobs to arrive.

Took ages for getting the drinks. And last but not least the deserts, well yeah what can i say, the choc brownies you could hit a whole in your head with it so hard and cold. The ice cream with it, was melted when it arrived. And one of us had a Rubarb/apple crumble that was tiny and he was waiting for the custard for a while.

My meal was ok had a calzone with meatballs and ordered a bowl of spaghetti with it aswell, me little piggy   Had to undo some buttons of my trousers though    

All in all well what can I say, it was ofcourse their first openings night, so hope things will change a bit.
And we have been there at least 3 hours.

Another funny thing was that Dh went to toilet and when he went past the waitresses he heard our waitress in her familiar helium american style saying out loud " Yeahhhhh there finished their meals" as she was half jumping in the air. Was litterally peeing myself when DH told us that!!

Still had a great laugh there anyway! But we still will try it again in a couple a months otherwise its back to the one in Braintree.

I wish everyone a good weekend with lots of sun. DH is oncall so not sure what we will be doing this weekend.

With love Sunnieflower


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sunnie I had an awful meal at the one in Ipswich a couple of years ago.We had our works xmas dinner there and it was the worst place I have ever been.They sat us so close to each other that you struggled to chop your food up as your elbows were too tucked into your sides,Plus the food was dire.Have never been back since.I think with us they just could not cope with big partys as there was over 50 of us.But the way I see it if they can't cope with that amount at once they shouldn't of booked us in.

I'vehad a lovely day with my sister,bil and neice am now shattered.Gutted though as was ment to be going to Woodbrige tomorrow to see a friend but she has a virus so I have said i'm not going,Shame I was really looking forward to it.With keith being at work gets a bit boring being at home all day xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

16th June - Rivka SW visit for adoption









18th June - Em Consultation at Bourn









20th June - Sunnieflower test date









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









25th June - Monthly meet up down pub









Lisa - 12 week scan <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZK%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F2%255F126%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Tricksy test date









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









9th October - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby going on holibobs









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















28th March - Isaac's 2nd Birthday









10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









14th April - Tricksy 40th Birthday
















7th May - Lisa's Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Would anyone mind/be able to change the monthly meet this time to Wednesday 24th Several reasons really, on a selfish note its my test day and whatever the result I think that Si and I will want to spend the evening together, Lisa has her 12 week scan that day and may want to do the same with Steve and Jojo can make Wednesdays and its been ages since we saw her. If its too awkward then don't worry, keep it on the Thursday, I'm sure we'll see everyone at Kittys on the Saturday anyway   

Having a really chilled day on the sofa. Si is looking after me very well and I had a visit from Sunnieflower and hubby this afternoon which was lovely too. He's now gone to look after Cropi for me and gone to Tesco to get dinner    its hungry work sitting her doing nothing LOL

Hope everyone is having a great weekend

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx

ps thank you all so much for your texts and messages today, love you all


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Tricksy - relax and eat loads of Si's lovely food, you PUPO lady    I loved the way Si described the embies  , you both have a knack for writing.

Shelley -   sorry about that 'friend', people really don't think before they speak unforunately, I would try to avoid her as much as I can if I were you. About counselling, I had excatly the same experience as you last week, and wondered why I'm doing it, but I think things really need to come out, and I'm told by everyone I've been bottling up a lot of pain lately and this is no good. I'm sure it's good for you too to let things out and it should make you feel better in the long run. Thinking of you  

Debs - hope your tummy's better.

B - hope you're feeling well and lots of   for you on this cycle.

Lisa -   it's so understable that you are worried but I agree that the pain must be streching, your sickness must convince you all is going well (I know it's unpleasant but at least it tell you you have a healthy pregnancy). Hope the midwife reasures you tomorrow and that DH's scan goes well.

Sooty - glad the hip pain is gone, if you continue nesting you can move to my place next  

Had a lovely day on conservation volunteering, have NOT been for for a couple of years because of all the tx and m/cs I was ill too often to go, so it feel great to be doing stuff I enjoy and see the nice people there. I should really find myself an outdoor type of job  

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

heatbroken thats what i am - not felt so much pain since leaving my son and going into treatment - feel so empty and lost - how can a dog have so much affect on you?

Love from a very very sad Em


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - you poor thing. I think it's cos dogs are so reliant on us, more so than humans, to provide for them and protect them and they give so much back, it makes it hard to deal with. But, you have to put yourself first and he's gone to a great home.  

Tricksy - don't think the Weds is a prob - need to check my shifts as haven't a clue what I'm on past this week. 

We've just booked an impromptu few days away. Dh should be taking on the coffee shop by 22nd so we're grabbing a few days in Devon so we're not completely without a holiday this summer. Can't wait.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Em -   poor you, you've become so attached to Dexter and how wouldn't you? But like Cath said he's gone to a good home and you would be able to visit him.

Cathie - have a lovely time in Devon.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Another lovely day dont know what to do with myself might go and sit on the beech  
Tricsky fantastic news yesterday pleaded you are being well looked after bless him

Angel   Sorry your so down hun.

Cathie enjoy your days away.

The day for the meet is fine for me as long as i'm not in hospital.Looking forwrd to seeing you all.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

MOrning all,

what a gorgeous sunny day, thought they said it would rain   We have someone coming to look at the house, so housework to be done when DH gets up.

Another eventful day yest. Bubs was very quiet all day and the night b4. Usually he gives me a kick each time i get up to go to the loo and then has a potty half hour n the morning. He wasn't giving me any of it. I had a few movements buts they were few and far between and qute faint. Eventually at 2pm  called the AAU and they were brillint. Went straight up and was put on the monitor. The monitor picked up he was movng but i couldn't feel it at all. All was fine and she said it could be a number of reasons, placenta n front, baby lying n a funnny position etc. Anyway she said i'd done the right thing to go in and to go back any time. The next 5 weeks can't go quick enough for me.

We were then supposed to be going to a bbq at my friends, so i called and said we would be late and got in the shower. When i got out her hubby called to say they also had to go to hosp as she was bleeding (she's 11 weeks pregnant)  She called when they got back and was in tears as they wouldn't so anything for her. The nurse actually said well at least you have a daughter already! And i lost 2, its quite common   They wouldn't even examine her to check her cervix was closed. Just said wat til monday and go to the early pregnancy unit. She was so upset so i went over with my doppler. We think we found a heart beat but can't be sure. She's gone for a prvate scan today.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey - fab news on your embies hun!!!! You rest up now!

Angel -     aw hun, sorry about Dexter. It does sound like he has gone to a lovely home though.

CAth - have fun in Devon!!

Sooty - if you're bored next week i'm around if you want to come over??

Rivka - what a lovely thing to do, volunteering. Glad you enjoyed it hun.

Shelley - hope last night wasn't too bad hun. C u wed!

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo so sorry about your friend.She ought to put a complaint in about that nurse.They shouldn't be allowed to make that kind of comment at all it uncalled for and unprofessional.Maybe she can stop that kind of pain for the next person.What the hell has at least you have a daughter got to do with it.Yes she is lucky to have a child but it doesn't make her pain or hurt any less than the next.
These people make me so mad.I had a mc years ago and the doctor tryed to tell me I was constipated when in fact it was mc.He even told me to stop over reacting.My dad was furious and phoned my midwife who told me to go staight in that day.Had a dnc the following day.I put a complaint in as was so angry I know for me it couldn't change the outcome for some it can though.Sorry rant over    your friend has good news today.
Yes that would be lovely to catch up in the week have to say what day suits you as i have not got alot planned until Saturday.Glad you and bubs are ok,Iv'e had a couple of times when baby has been quiet.Always best to be checked out though you have been through so much in the last few weeks xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

OMG - this thead is getting busier than ever - I just can't keep up!

Tricksy -   on being PUPO    - sounds like you have some lovely blasts in there (loved Si's update) so take it easy now - it is good you got those extra couple of days off work. Sending you lots of     for the TWW.  Good luck to Si tomorrow too when he gets his results back from the hospital.

Loui -     so sorry to hear that things with you and DH are difficult at the moment, and I think it is not suprising given everything you have both gone through the last couple of years.  I hope you will both be OK and if it is any consolation I don't think there are many DH's out there who remember to remind their wives how lovely they are and take them for granted, so I can imagine that getting lots of attention from your male colleagues (who being in the army I would also like to imagine are quite fit themselves!   ) can't go unnoticed.  I think Deb's suggestion of joint counselling is a good one if your DH is up for it and also keep up the running too - I think it is a good stressbuster (which is why I also go) and can only help with your confidence.

Lisa - hope Steve's ultrasound went well today and also your appointment with the midwife - have all crossed for you both  

Cath - glad you are nearly sorted with the coffee shop and good on you both for booking in a holiday before it all gets going - hope you have a lovely time.

Rivka - I was sorry to hear that your SW cancelled your visit on Wednesday   but I see from Tricksy's list you have another one this week - hope it goes OK.  Glad you had a nice day yesterday.

Shelley -   Sorry that you found your first counselling session hard, but I think you are right as sometimes it will be harder before it gets better as you have obviously been storing up all these feelings inside hun.  As for your friend - well I just can't believe it - I got so angry when I read your post - insensitive is not the word     . 

Shortie - glad the jabs are going OK now.  How have you been the last few days?

Kitty - hope you manage to sort out with DH when you can cycle again  .  Further to what Cleo said, over all our cycles my DH has 'learned' to try and be more involved as he used to just push me to make all the decisions because "I know so much more" - yes, only because I take the trouble researching stuff though!  I also think life would be so much easier if all of this tx was free for all of us as it certainly adds to the stress when planning tx.

Emma -   so sorry you have had to let Dexter go hun, I know I would feel exactly like you if I had to give up Choccy, but at least he has a good home and you will still be able to see him.  I hope your appointment at Bourne goes well next week.  

Sooty - glad that the baby has turned for you -sounds like it may not be long now?

Bhopes -   what a nightmare planning your tx - has your GP managed to persuade them to do the test a bit earlier?  I am sure that I have heard Clexane takes effect straight away so although some clinics do prescribe it during stimms, I don't know the reason for this, and I think you will be OK having it around your ET.

Cleo -      Sorry to hear the hospital have not been looking after you as they should (although sounds like you had a better experience yesterday) - I hope all goes OK with the consultant next week.  Sorry to hear about your friend too - I hope she is OK and what a horrible nurse to say that to her  .

Little Mo - hope you have a good holiday.

Sunnie - you sound like you are being quite relaxed on your TWW - not long to go now   !  Sorry you had a bad meal out on Friday though.  I hate it when you are looking forward to a night out and the food is disappointing.

Debs - hope you are feeling better soon  

 to everyone I have missed.

Well a little update from me as we got an email in the week offering us a cancellation slot for another donor egg cycle at Reprofit on 23 July   - not what we were expecting as we had been told the autumn and to be honest this was what suited us as we need to save hard to get the money together by then and also it will be difficult getting the time off work in the summer holidays.  So, after a bit of a heart to heart with DH and myself, we decided to turn the date down - although we were a little tempted to just go for it, put it all on the credit card and beg at work for the time off, we have decided that emotionally, if it doesn't work we are just not ready for another disappointment just yet.  I know that this doesn't sound very positive but given our history I think it is the most likely outcome it won't work, as much as I will   otherwise when the time comes.  Both DH and me are still quite down from the last go and I think we still need a bit more time to mentally prepare ourselves before we can go again.  I hope we have done the right thing and we won't have to wait too long before we get offered another date   in the autumn.

Anyway better go - want to make the most of the weather - have a run planned with Chocs and a bit of time in the garden this afternoon,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

My friend just text, they lost their little one


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - I am so sorry for your friend hun    don't know what else to say  

Hi to everyone else, no personals I'm afraid  today. I don't want to be on the laptop too much   I know but i'm a bit paranoid about the heat from the lappie on my tummy   got it balanced on a massive cushion at the moment and I don't want to lean forward while its on the coffee table so i'm limiting my interent at the moment   

Having another chilled day, Si has been doing lots of jobs in the garden and he's doing a pretty good job at keeping me fed as well, I am very impressed, the house is tidy and clean...its all pretty good...just a little bit of ironing I may try and sneakily do when he's not looking   I'm missing Cropi, not seen her since yesterday morning and I don;t think that Si will let me go down tonight, hope to see her tomorrow though.

ok i'm off, hope that everyone is ok?? 

thinking of all of you having a hard time

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all just popping on quickly to ask if anyone would consider sponsoring my DH on his 3 peaks walk that he sets off on this evening....leaving me for 3 days just shouldn't be allowed esp when i'm only just recovering from my tummy bug, but its all in a good cause. his page is here is anyone wants a look http://www.justgiving.com/johnchell

cleo - so sorry to hear your friends news.

will be on later this evening to do proper personals


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

done Debs, fantastic cause, I hope they are raising more money than what is shown online??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thanks tricksy - they all have seperate sponsorship things so no idea what the total amount will be, 16 of them going!

ps. can I have an AF dance everyone


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Tricksy -          - congratulations on the 2 perfect blasts - that's fab news. PLEASE continue resting - Simon sounds like he is doing a fantastic job looking after you.

Em - I'm so sorry that you are without Dexter now. That was such an incredibly hard and brave decision - but you definately made the right one. I really, really feel for you. You are brave and strong - you are more important than him - and he has gone to the right home so please don't beat yourself up. Big, big hugs to you sweetheart.

B - have you thought about staying down-regged until you have your results? Apparently you can be d'r'g for 6 months if need be (but of course you'll only need to do a few days more!). CARE were v happy for me to do this - and it removed all my stress over getting blood results in time.

Rivka - fantastic news about the SW visit on Tues. I'll be thinking of you  

Kitty - I hope you and DH have had a chance to discuss your next cycle.

Rachel - thank you so much for thinking about me. I'm doing OK, just a few tears every so often now (including during the last 2 episodes of ER ever because a few babies featured in it!). DH and I are getting back on track now the air has been cleared. 

Cleo - gosh you really are having a hard time - and I'm so sorry to hear of your friend's news.   

Kitty, Shelley, Debs, Sunnyflower and everyone else - hello - I hope you are all well.

DH and I are having our review consultation at CARE this Tues. I have several que's to ask: whether I should have had a 2nd intralipid infusion before ET and a higher dose of prednisolone (higher than 20mg - all to lower Natural Killer activity) whether the progesterone support was high enough and whether we should go for donor eggs now. Hopefully we'll have some answers on Tues...

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - fingers crossed af turns up for you this week hun   

Loui - Glad to hear that you and hubby are getting things sorted out     good luck for Tuesday hun xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs -             There you go. Hope that helps. I'll have a look at the site when I get home. It's a tough challenge that. I did it once, though it was so badly organised it turned into the half peak challenge   

Loui - good luck on Tuesday. I hope they can give you some indication of which way to go next. 

Rivka - ditto good luck for Tuesday. 

Cleo - how sad for your friend. I can't believe what the nurse said to her.  Glad all is ok with your bubs  

Em - how are you doing today?

Lisa - how are you? Don't worry about worrying about twinges etc. You've been through so much to get here, it's understandable that you will analyze everything now. 

Rachel - a tough decision but glad you're both happy with waiting a little longer. 

Tricksy - you need one of those laptop trays they have in Ikea which protect your lap from the heat etc. Glad you're resting up. 

Hello everyone else, sorry I can't keep up with you all. In my defence I'm at work and am shattered already. I wasn't sleepy at bedtime last night so just made a few chocs whilst I tired myself out. Finally finished at 4 but then had to be up at 8 to help dh pack up the van for open gardens day. I'd made some special jelly filled chocs for the woman who's garden we had the stall in, and she put signs up all over the place inviting people to taste teh chocolate chef's delicious lemon balls.    She didn't see anything silly about that at all


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Tricksy:
Glad all went well and you are now on the 2ww hope it goes quickly for you, I still have cravings for a ciggy and I have given up for 8w i also miss them 2!!!!!!!

I am now on holiday for 2weeks yay so need it work crap at the moment. I might be able to make the meet on wed 24th, em, deb if you want a lift let me know.

we are heading to the coast for a few days so hope the weather stays nice.

take care all

Liz xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

liz - will be on hollibobs but thanks for the offer!

just dropped john off, got home realised he had forgotton his fleece and had to head back out to give it to him....


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Morning everyone what a good sleep.Had fans everywhere last night as found the night before too much.Haven't slept that well in days maybe weeks.Had a lovely afternoon in the garden with a friend yesterday.
Keith's sister flew in from the states yesterday so looking forward to seeing her later.
Cleo so sorry about your friend   

Debs          

Tricsky hope you are feeling good have you gone back to work today or takena couple of days off 

Sunnie sending you lots of      .Thinking of you.

Shortie how you feeling have you started stimms yet?


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

What a fab weekend of weather we had! We went away on Thursday to Stafford, went to Alton Towers on Friday and DF had a track day thingy that I got him for Christmas which he did on Saturday. So we mooched about by the river and sat in the beer garden and it felt like we were abroad! Twas lovely!! I am starting to feel totally pooped now – not sure if it’s because we’re on day 8 of DR or just because I’m a tired person anyway   

DF has been doing my jabs and the last few days have hurt more than the first few did – I thought it was meant to get easier??! So this morning, I decided I’d do it myself. He left for work at 7.15am and I went and got the Wimps Ice Pack, which I applied. Then I sat there, and sat there, and sat there….Then I sat for a bit longer. I re-iced myself four times before I finally did it - at 7.50am! So, I have txt him and told him he’s got his job back. I’ve got a huge bump under my skin and it’s still a little numb! Why am I such a wimp  

Tricksy – Congrats on being PUPO! Hope you are able to have a few more days off to chill out?  Certainly sounds like DH is looking after you nicely – can I borrow him in a few weeks time?!    I am also having trouble with the screen going loopy!

Sooty – Not stimming until 3rd July!! Apparently, I don’t fit in with their EC schedule, so I have to DR for an extra 10 days. Hope you enjoyed spending time with SIL, how long is she back for?

Liz – Hope the weather stays nice for you. Enjoy the seaside!  

Em – So sorry you had to give Dexter up. Sounds like you have found him a lovely home though, and you need to be well yourself. Like the others said, don’t be too hard on yourself. 

Cleo – Hope the next 5 weeks fly by for you (and me!). Sounds like you’re doing all the right things though, it must be so frustrating when the Dr’s don’t seem to communicate properly. So sorry to hear your friends news, that nurse was bang out of order. Everyone has their own problems, but these people are supposed to be professionals. 

Cath – Fab news the shop plans are coming along nicely! Enjoy your break, make the most of it though – I expect you’re going to extremely busy between you for a while now!      

Rivka – Good luck for your SW meeting tomorrow. Hope it will put your mind at rest and you can get a date for the prep course.

Shelley – Hope the counselling is helping and you can start to feel a bit better soon. Your ‘friend’ clearly has no idea. I would have slapped her – and I’ve never slapped anyone before. How insensitive. Looks like you had a good night out with Debs & Julia! Two loos in one cubicle??!  

Sunnie – Hope the TWW isn’t driving you too potty! 

Cvru & Debs –        Hope that helps!

 to everyone else! I need to get on with my jobs now. Got about 75 loads of washing to do before I start my 2 day working week tomorrow!! Off to see The Script on Thursday – popping to Westfield shopping centre during the day and got Friday off too as we’ll be late getting back. Result!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Cleo -   how sad for your friend, and I can't believe that   nurse. Sorry you had a scare over the weekend but glad bubs is fine.

Loui - good luck on Tuesday, hope you get some good answers, and glad things are looking up between you and DH.

Rachel - this is a hard decision to make but I think you should go with your and DHs instincts. You'll probably find the summer goes very quickly nad hope the autumn appt will be at a good time.

Shortie - don't beat yourself up, as long as you do these jabs it's fine. I also always had DH do mine!

Debs -        hope this helps!

Liz - have a lovely holiday.

Sunny - hope 2ww is fine for you.

Tricksy - ditto and don't go near that ironing board!! Let Si continue looking after you so well hun.

Lisa - hope your midwife appt and DH's scan went well.

Em -   thinking about you regarding Dexter.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning   

oh goodness don't know whats happening here!!! How do we ask admin if there are any issues with posting?? my reply boxes seem to have minds of their own    lets try again    

Rivka - good luck tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you

Loui - good luck to you too babe, i hope they give you some more answers tomorrow

Cleo - how are you feeling today?? at least you managed to get an appt with the consultant for friday

Cath - hope that you are getting some sleep after your night shift, it must be so hard to sleep during the day and be awake all night   I've got a big thick cushion that i'm balancing the laptop on and keeping it as far away from my tummy as possible   it seems to be working!! 

Shell - hope you've had a good weekend and that insensitive witch didn't upset you any more on Saturday night  


gone wibbly wobbly so next post!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

- how are you feeling hun? did you get your bbq yesterday??  I really do think that you are going to get your bfp on Saturday, you are so relaxed about this 2ww and I have a really good feeling for you   my sunnieflower is growing like mad!! 

Shortie - just a word of warning about the ice, you can actually make the injections more painful if you use it too much. My sil actually gave herself a freezer burn from using ice! she tried it without and found it easier. Some people just can not get on with the injections, nothing wrong with that but remember the more you tense the worse they are, totally a viscous circle     hope they get easier hun xxx 

Liz - woohoo would be great to see you next week at the meet, its been far too long. My cravings have eased off a lot and I am not as bad but I could still fancy one....mind you walked past someone smoking yesterday and it stunk   didn't make me want to have one there and then for sure! 

Jojo - Can you make next Wednesday hun?? 

Debs - hope your ok on your own while dh does his peaks thing   you'll be glad to know that the 2nd dose has worked a treat


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - glad that the mw put your mind at rest yesterday. Can you make next Wednesday 

hhmm who have I missed?? 

will catch up again later 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Here goes, not posted for weeks, so I will try and get every1.

Tricksy - Hunny hope ur not going to mad without the ciggies, I must confess Dan and I have started again   was only supposed to b when guests came who smoked and now every other day is "we'll give up tonight". Yeah I would love to come next Wednesday, if some1 could pick me up from Asda.

Lisa - How are u doing sweetie? I had loads of twinges and my mw always said that it was my tummy stretching.

sunnieflower - fingers crossed for u on Saturday.

Liz - I have sent u a pm hun. Hope u are well? 

Debs -          How are u? I did Scarfell Pike when I was 13, had to camp halfway up, under the stars, no tent, just a groundsheet and sleeping bag, It was great to wake up and b higher than the sun (obviously it hadn't risen at that time of morning lol)

Shortie - Ur braver than me hun, I couldn't even contemplate putting a needle in my tummy. I did cry once when Dan had to inject me twice because he forgot to set the pen, Then his mum had the cheek to come and ask if HE was ok.

Rivka - Hope all goes well tomorrow hun.

Cleo - I'm sorry to hear about ur friend, how insensitive can some nurses b?? But just when u lose faith in them, u always get a really nice 1.

Emma -    

Cath - Hope u had a better nights sleep last night. Let us know when ur opening will b, because I would love to come.

Shell - How are u sweetie?  

Bhope - How are u hun?

Sooty/Loui/Rachel/Kitty/cvru/Little Mo  

Not sure if u all have **, But I have announced that I am finally getting married on the 15th August 2009, its only taken 8 years   Tricksy hun can u add the date for me please  

Short but sweet, I hope I got every1, sorry If I did.

Love jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

16th June - Rivka SW visit for adoption & Loui follow up for next steps









18th June - Em Consultation at Bourn









20th June - Sunnieflower test date









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









24th June - *WEDNESDAY* Monthly meet up down pub









25th June - Lisa - 12 week scan <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZK%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F2%255F126%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Tricksy test date









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









8th July - Sootys baby due -









19th July - Cleo's baby is due









22nd July - Sootys Birthday









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









15th August - Jojo gets married!!!!









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









9th October - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby going on holibobs









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















28th March - Isaac's 2nd Birthday









10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









14th April - Tricksy 40th Birthday
















7th May - Lisa's Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sooty - your due date is not on the list, what date are you due?? 9th??


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just a quickie for those of you having posting problems there is a thread about it and it seems to be an internet explorer problem

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197523.msg3090181#msg3090181

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196024.0

john is in scotland, but not at ben nevis yet apparantly, set off last night at 1am in the end!!

back later xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thank you Debs   looks like its an Internet Explorer 8 problem and it should be sorted out soon


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thanks for the AF dances everyone, worked a treat!  Hopefully last one for a while   

Tricksy - glad to hear things are moving again  , make sure you make the most of your last day off before going back to work on weds.

Rivka - goodluck for your SW visit tomorrow, hope it is not too painful

Loui - glad to hear things are improving a bit, goodluck for your follow-up tomorrow, hope they can give you some positive feedback

Em - not long now till your bourn consult (finally!) , how you coping hon  

Jojo - woohoo on a date for the wedding!!  john is on his way up ben nevis at the moment, think the plan is to walk all 3 in 24 hours excluding the travelling time between them!

Rachel - what a difficult decision to have made, but I think you probably know you've made the right decision as tempting as the cancellation probably was its best to go into it 100% ready again.

shortie - sounds like you have a lot going on in the next few days!!  hope the injections are not too painful  

sooty - glad to hear you managed to get a good nights sleep, last few coming up lol

Liz - have fun at the seaside!

cath - you are mental, making chocs to help you get tired to fall asleep...these lemon balls sounds intriguing  

cleo - hope you and bubs are ok?

shelley - hope you are ok hon, i spent the whole of my first counselling session crying as well  

Lisa - hope you are ok and the appts on sunday went well

love to all


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy I have a couple of dates for you hun.The baby is due on the 8th July and my birthday is the 22nd July.

Is the pub meet going to be next wednesday??Lokking forward to it.

Cleo Any idea yet what day suits you this week?xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sooty - i've added your dates hun   Yep the monthly meet up is next Wednesday, hope you can come.....baby allowing of course!! 

Rachel - I am so so sorry hun I missed you earlier    I really do think that you and M have made the right decision re treatment, you know in your heart if you are ready to go again and it sounds like you have both been sensible and given yourselves the little bit more time that you need   

Jojo - I have no idea where Asda is but Em and Liz are coming from Ipswich so hopefully they will be able to pick you up next Wednesday, Deb is on holibobs so won't be coming 

Debs - a gret weight off my mind I can tell you     glad that af turned up for you   last one for a long time hun  

Crickey what a storm we are having   its been going for a good hour now and not showing any signs of relenting. Si is cooking me dinner   hope its not long as I'm hungry....as usual   Tomorrow we are finally getting to the pics to see Terminator, we havn't made it there yet! we are going with some friends and grabbing a bite to eat first so it should be a nice last day off before returning to work on Wednesday. Only have to do 2 1/2 days this week so thats not too bad. I may do an extra couple of hours on Friday depending on how I feel, we'll see.

How is everyone?? hope you are all ok?

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

My midwife appointment went well yesterday and they are really treating me very well and she was really lovely to me when i told her all about my history,  She left me with a whole big bag full of leaflets,books and blood tests forms for testing there was so much paperwork    When i asked about the cramping she said that hopefully the 12 week scan will put my mind at rest but after all i've been through to get here its not surprising i'm worrying.  
So now i have my consultant appointment on Friday to look forward too.

My boss came back to work today after having 2 weeks off and some of you know that he is a bit of a "Jekyll & Hyde" character and while i was off sick i had to tell him about the pregnancy,  anyway i walked in and he just grabbed me and gave me a big hug    i couldn;t believe it and then it came out that he waited 7 years to have his family as he had problems too (he now has 3 grown up kids) 


Rivka - Good luck for tomorrow hun for you SW visit - let us know how you get on

Loui - good luck to you too for tomorrow with your follow-up

Debs - Yes definately   thats its the last AF for a while  

Tricksy - I'm free on the Wednesday (i've become a bit of a hermit to be honest) and i'm hoping to be there its just how i feel on the day as from 6pm onwards is the witching hour and its when i start feeling ill.  enjoy Terminator tomorrow i haven't seen that one so let us know if its worth a look

Jojo - Good to hear from you - congratulations on setting the Big Day  

Em - good luck for your consultant appointment

Liz - Have a great holiday

Shortie - Aww hun   for your injections honest you'll soon get used to them i used to get all those lumps under the skin too are you using a pen?  I find doing them without a pen easier.

Hi to everyone -  hope your all ok
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Lisa glad you got on ok yesterday. Hope your hubby ok now.

Tricksy hope you are resting up and that your dh is ok now too.

Debs glad af arrived. Hope your husband gets on ok.

Cleo really sorry to hear about your friend.  

Rachel thanks for your thoughts. glad you have made decisions,

Rivka hope you get on ok tom

Loui hope your appointment goes ok tom. Glad to hear you and dh are sorting things out.

Cath that mede me chuckle re lemon balls 

Em hope you're ok

Sunnie hope you are ok and not doing too much house work 

shelley hope your weekend improved

Sooty not long now. Enjoy the rest.

sorry if i missed anyone

Well, did our bootsale yesterday. Did ok. enough to pay for a few more accupunture sessions. Got to go back thurs. Talked alot with dh and we've decided at mo to give the accupunture a couple of cycles but if still nothing i'm def going back to isis.

Well i have a massive pile of ironing to do so need to get off here.
Can't make the 24th meet but hope fully see lots of you sat 27th

Love to all kittyx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

well i have had a lovely day today. Went out with my MIL and her friend and gt thoroughly spoilt   They took me to Baby's R Us and her friend bought me a mobile that has a projector on it   was £60 wth batteries!! Its so cute. Then we went to the tea room in dedham for lunch, agan they pad. So i've had a lovely day.

Deb - glad the wtch showed her ugly head!!! Full steam ahead now. Hope John gets on ok.

Tricksy - enjoy your last day off. DH wants to go to see terminator but i couldn't sit there comfortably for that long. I will hopefully be there on wednesday!!!

Sooty - he only day I can do hun is wednesday as i've got the hosp on thursday and fri and never know how long i'll be there. You're welcome over for a bit of lunch and a gossip??

Lisa - glad your midwife app went well hun, it makes such a difference when theyre nice to you!!


Jojo - congrats on setting a date!!


Liz - have a fab holiday.

Rivka - good luck tom.

Rachel - i don't blame you fr  having a break, however tempting  it is. You need to be emotionally ready and live a little.

Rght off to watch the cricket!! Loving the 20/20 at the minute.

Love cleo xxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lisa glad your midwifw appointment went well

Cleo wednesday sounds great be great to catch up.Keith is on nights tonight and tomorrow night so will be asleep alot of wednesday so will be good to get out of the house as I feel like I have to creep around.Looking forward to a good gossip.I'll give you a call tomorrow afternoon to find out where you are.

What a storm it's still going on I love it.Keith is pleased too as they have shut all the cranes down so he is not doing alot  xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

had a update on my cousins baby, had a set back at the weekend, he caught an infection so had to be put on a ventilator and given antibiotics, very worrying time for all, things seem to have improved a bit since then and he is back off the ventilator and feeding again.  He still has no name bless him, apparently there are 3 they are trying to choose between!

Cleo - sounds like you've had a lovely day, I wish my sister would make it easier to buy gifts for her, I mentioned it to her ages ago...and all she has come back with is a baby bath - they have bought everything else they want so far (tricksy got my full rant about this yesterday).

Kitty - still gutted i will miss the 27th!  hope you have a fab time though.

Lisa - glad you have got a good midwife, hope the consultant is as nice.  how funny about your boss.

no updates from john since 2pm when he was at the bottom of ben nevis......so hope that the weather is not as bad there.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

scrap that last comment, just got an update, he has conquered ben nevis in 6h 8mins......now off to sca fell pike!  am a very proud wifey


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Debs - Well done to John! I will get on that site later or tomorrow and sponsor. Good news that the witch showed up and yes, hopefully the last one for ages! I am waiting for mine now, although no sign yet. The jabs are really painful at the mo, my left side is worse than my right and we had to use it this morning as I totally ballsed up my right side yesterday with my own poor attempt! I don't think I'll ever get used to this! I actually cried this morning, I don't know how you all do it, it was supposed to get better....  Anyway, hope your cousins bubs is on the mend. 

Lisa - Glad your apt went well, when is your 12 week scan - sorry if I've missed that! Nice that your boss was so chuffed for you! I am using just a normal needle at the moment, when I start stimming (3rd July) I have the auto-injector thingy's. I actually only got a lump from my attempt yesterday - DF does a fab job and I have no bruising or anything from him doing it. I am just dreading the weekend of the 3rd as he is away and I really don't think I can do it on my own! 

Tricksy - Thanks for the advice on the ice! Iceburn sounds nasty! I am not using it every day, only the first time and yesterday. Hope the TWW is not dragging yet for you!    


Hi to everyone else! Just a quickie from me as I am back at work  , but only until tomorrow   . Got a full week next week, how ever will I cope??!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shortie - are you down regging?? you can inject into your thigh, I always do with d/ring, I find them almost pain free   so sorry you are having such a tough time with the jabs


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Yep - into my thigh. Left side hurts loads more than right. May try tummy if my self inflicted bruise hurts too much tomorrow. Poor DF! I am DR'g for about 4 weeks as they don't do egg collections every week apparently, and I don't fit in with their schedule. Have baseline scan on the 2nd and then start stimming on the 3rd.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Shortie - I had to dr for quite a while because of "fitting" in with them. I hated the side effects, how are u getting on? 

Jo xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Tricksy - Yay, congrats on being PUPO     that's fab news    (Sorry I didn't get on here til today was away this weekend).  Hope you're resting lots and being looked after by your DH    Hope the next 2 weeks goes quickly for you x

Piepig - Glad AF is here, hope you're tummy is feeling better too.  That's an amazing challenge your DH is doing, I take my hat off to him. x

Angel - hope you have a good consult.  Sending you lots of     for your woofer too.

Rachel - I think you made the right decision although it's very hard      it's important to give yourselves time and to be open with how you're both feeling.  Now you have a date to aim for rather than rush around trying to get things sorted which would only add to the stress,     x

Rivka - How did your SW appointment go?

Loui - you ok honey?

JoJo - fab news honey!!!  Many congratulations!      

Shelley - sending you lots of          honey, I can't believe what your friend was saying perhaps you should keep your distance from her for a while? I cried through my counselling too, it's natural and part of who we are and how we feel, nothing to be ashamed about and your counsellor will understand xxx

Sunnie - Sounds like you're a busy bee with all that washing!

Sooty - hope you're ok x

Shortie - I used my legs for d/r and squeezed my pinch really tight so that hurt more than the injection, if that's any help.  Would alternate thighs too until I forgot which leg I did the day before! Keep going honey, it will get easier x

reikilisa - glad you had a good appointment with your midwife, sounds like you can trust her - will you have her all the way through?  Did you ever watch that series William & Mary, she was a midwife?  I used to love that series   

Little Mo - hope you're having a lovely holiday. x

Kitty - Well done on doing your bootsale (it's the getting up soooo early that gets me!)    Glad you & DH have talked things through too and you have a plan a head  

Cleo - sounds like a good day shopping    Enjoy the cricket  

Right best get on with work - late in this morning and two days of work to catch up on!

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone just been shopping to get this dress id seen for the wedding and surprise surprise the one I want has gone  .No idea what i'll wear now as only got 2 weeks to find something.Off to Ipswich with Keith on Friday so hopefully find something there.
Ended up buying 4 tops for keith's step daughter thought she might like a little surprise herself for when the baby comes so she dont feels pushed out.Seen a lovely necklace in Goldsmiths though think I might have to tell Keith as it is my birthday in a few weeks.Maybe he will get the hint


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Shortie - sorry to read you're having a hard time of it with the jabs. You will find the gonal-f way more easy as the needle is little and its less fluid being injected. Try your tummy for the down regging as you will probably find it less painful. Give me a shout if I can be of any assistance  

Piepig - congrats on AF - bring on the cycle. My cousin is off doing the 3-peak challenge, I wonder if they are together?!

Rachel - congrats on making the tough decision, I think a bit of relaxing time first sounds good for you

Sooty - sorry to hear the dress you wanted has gone. All the best for Ipswich

Tricksy - congratulations on your excellent embies, loved your DHs description

AF arrived for me yesterday so I rang Isis and they are going to send me my schedule for FET in the post. Really looking forward to it arriving so I know where I'm at as I have no idea about dates and timings and things. Sorry for lack of personals... wine and dinner time for me


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all

Hope that everyone is ok?? We've had a nice day today, went to lunch at The George with my very pregnant friend and her o/h and then went to see Terminator, it made me jump a lot   but it was good. The continuity between the films is not good but I didn't realise it until one of the boys pointed it out  

The farrier was then due so Si and I went down to get Cropi some new shoes   and we popped into my friends so I could arrange for her to ride Cropi as she is getting a little porky to say the least. We ended up being there for an hour by the time we'd had a cuppa and a chat. I've got a couple of names of other people who could ride Cropi for me for the next 9 months or so which is good.....I may also move her aswell to another yard, we'll see.....

I didn't sleep very well last night as i've had the niggle in my left ovary/uterus for almost 24 hours, its like an ovulation pain but doesn't go away. I was laying in bed last night trying to visualise the embryo's burying in and causing the pain but i'm not sure...Si thinks that i've had this before on cycles, lets hope it is implantation pains but the steriods stop my body rejecting it     

Sootie - do the front of your thighs hun not the sides as they are much more painfull   

Debs - hope you've calmed down a little now hun  

Sunnie - keep your chin up hun, we are all here if you need to talk, we know what you are going through  

No more personals tonight but I'll catch up tomorrow evening after my first day back at work  

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

real quickie as back at work today.

Julia has texted to see how I am (bless her  ) and has asked me to send her love to everyone, especially Sunnie. See'll see us all soon

lots of love to all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Well here a post from me finally.
At the moment feeling really low, started actually since last sunday. Might have been from the bike ride, wasnt that long actually.
Slept again that whole day till bout 5ish as we were having a bbq with our neighbours @ 6 (ON THE NEW GAS BBQ)  
Got a nice shower but didnt change the way i feld. Tried to make an effort in dressing nicely. Got downstairs when they already had a few burgers done. Moan moan moan!

Monday woke up with cramps, period pains, got scared and stayed in bed again all day. Feeling sooo crappy.

Tuesday another of those cramps and a massive headache wanted to take Nurofen but DH called ISIS is this was ok they said its better to take paracetamol, hadnt any at home and DH said he will get some later after he finished work at 5. Again went to bed to sleep, woke up hearing my neighbour coming home and called to ask if he had some paracetamol and he luckily had some. Well taken the tablet and up i went again. Called DH to say i went back to sleep and he would wake me up if he had dinner done. As soon he came home he came upstairs and as i don't sleep deeply i felt him watching me, so that woke me up. Had a little tiff, he's soo trying to do his best bless him. And all i do is moaning. Went downstairs sat in the garden had a drink and soon Dh had dinner ready, ate outside. And what am i doing, moaning about the food!!! Veggies tasted raw, so rediculous. Became very very angry, feld like throwing over the whole table. Stood up and went to bed!! 
Tricksy i appologize not answering your call last night, DH told me you called. But i didnt feel like talking at all, felt very angry and didnt wanted to moan to you. As you dont need all this in your 2ww.
Sooty thanks for little chat during the day. I just do have to learn to talk more instead of keeping these things for myself.

As ive read before that those 2ww is the longest time ever, yes i totally agree with that now. But feeling out of controle and aggressive, i dont understand!! Specially not towards my DH. AS i have said he is so doing his best for me, why am i feeling so angry.

It's only wednesday today and still at this time sitting in my nighties, low as ever. Do want to do something, but if i look around i think, why should i bother. Thinking of going to bed now. In other words i dont know it anymore!   

I am sorry for this unusual post from me as it's normally all happy posts, but i understand that sometimes it might help to write it down and share it with you all.

My thanks are for your continues support and your love.
I am sorry for no personals at the moment, but do think of you all!

With love Sunnieflower xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh Sunnie, just read your post honey and want to send you lots and lots of          the 2WW really does things to your mind like you never know       There are so many feelings and emotions going on it really is natural to feel a bit all of the place.  We've all been there honey and know what you're going through.  I know we don't mean to but we do take it out on our nearest and dearest and we just can't help it (well I couldn't).  The thing I found difficult was passing the time (each day would be soooooo long with DH out the house) so I would take myself off for a little walk, not too far only to Asda or to the bank, get a bit of fresh air and some sunshine.  And a magazine and a cake - well we do deserve a treat me thinks    Maybe you would find a little walk helpful too? Try not to think bad of yourself for feeling like this.  I hope the headache has eased up too. Sorry I can't be there to give you a hug but am sending lots of  FF         and keeping everything crossed for you.

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sunnie.  Sending you a massive hug. 2ww is the worst time

Hello everyone. On a course so limited access. Will come back later when get to Devon


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sunnie - massive  , nearly over now and soon you'll be celebrating  

Tricksy - thanks so much for being at the end of the phones yesterday, it really helped.  glad to hear it sounds like you have things with cropi sorted

hope everyone else is well?

John is back from the 3 peaks (thanks to all who sponsored him it means a lot) and is a cripple!  bless him.

I've just got back from birmingham and am shattered (work meetings), had to come back via bourn as I accidentally cooked my synarel yesterday by leaving it in the car all day so had to pick up a new bottle.  Just hope it hasn't affected things   , baseline friday so not long to wait to find out.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

quiet on here today!!

Had a lovely day today. Sooty was really good to see you. Hope you find the raspberry leaf tea, should have asked you to pick me some up as i guess i'll need it after netx week too.

Got Shelley  and Greg round for dnner tonight, here they are n fact!!

Back laters

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello everyone

Cleo thanks for a lovely afternoon I really enjoyed it hope you enjoy this evening.I found my way back first time.I was very impressed with myself  .Totally forgot to look for the tea will have a look tomorrow.Have a lovely evening with Shelly and Greg xxx

Sunnie just wanted to  send you lots of   .I think we all take it out on our partners.I know I did and I also felt angry with him all the time.Just want you to know i'm thinking of you.xx

Tricksy how are you feeling hun hope all is good.Great news you may of found someone to ride your horse xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - have a lovely evening, i've just been looking at some vege recipes and I want to try and spinach and ricotta lasagne so you and R may well be my guinea pigs    lots of love to you both xx Good luck at the hospital tomorrow  

Sunnie - hope that you are feeling a little better after your shower hun, the 2ww really is difficult.....have to say though that apparentley the next 9 months don't get a lot easier    just to cheer you up    you know where i am if you want to chat xxx

Debs - so glad that John did the walk, no wonder he is crippled, poor bloke. You'll have to rub some cream in for him   Glad you got some more syneral today, at least it will now put your mind at rest. Good luck for friday too  

Cath - enjoy your time in Devon hun    

cvru - can you make our meet up next Wednesday evening?? it would be great to finally meet you  

Sooty - Sounds like you had a nice lunch today, how are your hips now?? hope they are feeling better  

Bhopes - I wondered where you were hun, glad to see you back, hope that work was not too stressfull for you today  

Jojo - Can you cadge a lift next week 

Shortie - how are the jabs going hun?? 

Rivka - how was your sw visit yesterday?? 

Loui - was thinking of you yesterday, what have they suggested?? 

Julia - glad that you are having a nice time on holibobs

Shelley - hope that you are enjoying your dinner at Cleos

Lisa - how are you feeling hun?? not long till your next scan now   

hope that i havn't missed anyone, probably have and sorry if i have  

I'm still feeling fine, fat but fine   i've put on 1/2 a stone   but do you know what I don't give a stuff!!! i'll worry about it next week when we get our BFP    I'll have to start eating a bit more sensibly or I'll end up putting on about 10 stone   My boobs are bigger and sore but that is totally down to the Gestone injections, I feel full in my tummy but thats probably hot chicken and french stick today   I've still got this niggling pain in my left side (the same one I'm sure that i've had on previous cycles but too scared to look back at the posts and see!) but i've worked out the days from transfer and i've 99% convinced myself that they are burying in tightly. I've been given some baby monitors and Mama's and Papa's Nursery furniture (cot/bed, wardrobe, changing tower thing, tall boy!!) and a few other bits if we want them by my friend   she really wants us to have twins....girls!!! not too much then   

I have no idea how I will be feeling by this time next week, a basket case no doubt but at the moment I'm trying to stay chilled and level headed.........yeah right !!!!!

lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

To Tricksy and Sunnie - you are both doing brilliantly. As everyone said the 2ww is really hard. Sunnie - it really is normal to take things out on DH's - you have taken so many hormones to get you to the 2ww it's no wonder you are emotional. I was an absolute c*w to DH during stimms and the 2ww - but he still loves me x

Rivka - how did the SW visit go today?

Debs - I loved your post about your DH!

Just very quickly as I'm laid up at the moment with 2, yes 2 sprained ankles   which need to stay elevated. With all the running I am doing my body has had enough and both ankles have swollen up and are painful to weight-bare on. oops. 

Review yesterday went OK:

1) My immunes were supressed sufficiently so I will stay on the same dose of prednisolone.
2) But at my insistence, I will have 2 infusions of intralipids (it supresses NK activity apparently so we want to be doubly sure with 2 doses, 1 at start of DR and 1 7-8 days into stimming. 
3) As AF arrived 5 days early I will double the progesterone suppositories during the 2ww to 2 twice a day and he is also going to put me on eostrogen. 
4) Strangely, he is reducing my stimms dose to 300 of gonal f (from 375 this last cycle) and keep me on 75 of the other one (can't remember the name). This is so the recruitment of follies is steady (rather than have a few lead follies and several smaller ones) - therefore I should get greater numbers of mature eggs.
6) The headline news though was that the embriologist noted in my file during sperm injection for ICSI that my egg 'shells' were 'thick' - which means the hatching embies may not have managed to break through the shell and implant. However, no one informed my consultant on the day. Bottom line is that if it happens again we will have assisted hatching (£350) at day 3. Because the remark was qualitative, not quantitative (i.e there were no measurements taken, just a visual inspection) the consultant cannot be sure if this was the cause of the BFN or not. He was quite animated when he said that next time, he will ensure that he is called as soon as EC is over if my 'shells' are 'thick' again so that he can make the decision for assisted hatching. Since I was told all this I have not been weepie at all. I had no idea how much strain I was under or how upset I have been (crying at the drop of a hat). We have decided to DR in Sept whilst DH is on exercise in Kenya for 7 weeks so that I can start stimms as soon as he gets back so he can support me emotionally (which he has been unable to do for the last 2 cycles as he was always away Mon-Fri). x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Tricksy, keep them   vibes going hun. I've not heard anything from any1 about a lift. So if there's any1 out there who could give me a lift next wednesday I will b very grateful   I can get to Asda or Tesco's (Copdock) 

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning! 

How is everyone today?

Tricksy - keep those      going, sounds all positive to me, keep resting tho when you can x

Sunnie - how you doing today, sweetie? x

Loui - lovely to hear from you, sounds like you had a good follow up consultation and useful feedback.  I'm sure I've read about thick outer shells before and that assisted hatching is best.  Glad your immunes stayed suppressed too and that you've got a plan for Sept. x

Piepig - good luck for tomorrow        

Angel - hope your consultation went ok? x

Rivka - how did things go with your SW appointment? x

Shortie - hope you're feeling better about the injections  

Hope everyone else is ok?  

Right best get off, am meeting my sister for a sneaky coffee    

See you all soon,

Love

Bx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Good afternoon all,

Thank you for your kind messages.
Well yesterday evening felt a little better even managed to cook my Dh a nice meal, with a bit of a happy face.
Tricksy thanks for the chat on the phone, did help me a lot.  

I've decided to go to my volunteering work tomorrow, I havent been for quite a while but, think it help me to go through the day better. I'm litterally counting down the hours now as its not long now anymore. And i just    .
Also started picking up my cross stitch againwhich is lifetime job i think, as it is a 24 x 27.5 inch in size. I have been working on it for a long time. It contains al kind of fairytail figures.

Piepig im happy for you that AF has made an appearance, I liked you request of that AF dance made me laugh.  

Bhopes as ive said i feeling a little better today thanks. Hope you had a nice time with your sister. Are you further ok?  

Tricksy All i can say to you is keep going as you are doing!   

Cath Thank you for your kind message. Hope you are doing well.

Sooty I hope to catch up with you soon.

Loui sounds you had a good consultation with very good feedback, am very pleased for you.

Shelley hope you a ok hun.  

Cleo hope you are ok, bet you are really counting down now. 

Angel, Rivka, Jo Jo, ReikiLisa and Rachel hope you are all ok sending you   and  


With love


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - how did you get on today??


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Evening Ladies


I've got my consultant appointment tomorrow - have to take a pee sample (not sure whats thats for)  the midwife also gave me another one for next week too    Looking forward to the appointment tomorrow as i'm hoping that i will be able to come off all the drugs soon,  Stepan said to take them till 12 week scan then we will discuss so am   that i can start weaning off after next week.  Sickness hit a all time high this week - had a really bad episode the other night when DH opened a can of cat food - won't give you anymore info as its teatime but you can imagine  


Em - How did it go today?

Sunnie - Glad your feeling a bit better today its soooooooooo hard hun     i think going back to work will help as i always find if i'm at home on my own i will think about things too much - Good luck for Saturday testing   

B - When do you go away?

Loui - Your consultation sounds really good and i'm glad things are better with you and DH now  

Debs - good luck for tomorrow

Tricksy - Keep up the chilled out attitude hun    Sounds like your all sorted out for stuff when the twinnies arrive though  

Shortie - How are you doing with those jabs hun?  

Cvru - Did you get your schedule through for FET?

Rivka - How did things go with the SW?

Cath - Hope your enjoying Devon  

Kitty - Well done with the bootsale - i need to do one but just can't get motivated at the moment got loads of old crap though to get rid off,  Hows the acupuncture going?

Well thats it froom me folks
Talk to you later
Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can't write many personals as on my phone from deepest Devon. Having a lovely time though it's making me want to move here more than ever. The girls are loving it and it's great to spend time with dh relaxing. 

Loui - sounds like a productive follow up. Assisted hatching is pretty food from what I've read. 

Sunnie - good that you felt ip to your volunteering again. 

Rivka - how did it go?

Piepig - hope john is feeling a but less ragged this eve. Is his sponsorship page going to be open a while longer? I've not been able to get on from my phone. 

Dogs desperate for a last run round the farm so best go. Take care all


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cath - yep his sponsorship page is open until sept so plenty of time! thanks


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Just wanted to wish Debs good luck for baseline  

Good luck Sunniflower for tomorrow   

And Lisa I cannot believe you are 11 wks   sure it hasn't for you but its flown!

Tricksey - thinking of you and   for you sounding really positive hope you are feeling  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing well.

LOL Spangle


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Morning all what another lovely day .
Hope everyone is well.
Tricsky and sunnie hope you are both doing well  

Deb good luck with your baseline scan   

Sorry will post more later.Oft to Ipswich in a bit and must get in the shower.I have to get an outfit for this wedding in 2 weeks.Plus have to take all my cot stuff back as none of it fit the cot.Why do they say it fits cotbeds if it doesn't .They better take it back.Catch up later xxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi all, I hope every1 is well  

Just want to say thank you to Liz, she is kindly giving me a lift for next Wednesday   I can make it now. I'm so looking forward to seeing u all again, and meeting the new people. 

Love to all xxx

p.s Lost another 2.5lb


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just quickly popping on to send ReikiLisa & Piepig lots of         for their appointments today.  I would have text you but I've left my phone at home  

Sunnie - I'm not sure I'll get on here over the weekend (lots on) but wanted to send you lots of       for tomorrow and   that you will have a lovely BFP x

JoJo - will be lovely to see you again, well done on those lbs too - you're doing brilliantly!

 to everyone else.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone JoJo sorry I missed your message before I headed off.Looking forward to meeting you on Wednesday.

Rivka hope your appointment goes well   

Bhopes not long now for your break bet oyur look forward to it.

Sunnie more     for tomorrow 

Shortie how you feeling hun?

Cleo hope you are still taking things easy.How did you get on today?

Shelly hope you and Greg had a lovely time with Cleo and hubbie the other day

Lisa how are you feelining?

Tricsky hope you are not missing your horse too much.Can't be quite the same when you can't get on and have a good ride.(sorry know th


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Wouldn't let me finish my post then.Was just saying Tricksy sorry that sounded dodgy  

Little mo hope you are having a lovely time

Rachel,loui and Cathie hope you all are well

Well i'm happy I got my dress from monsoon.Got some  nice sparkley flip flops as well just know I wont get my feet into any of the shoes I have.Manged to get cot stuff sorted as well so all in all turned out quite well.Even stopped in Goldsmiths and pointed out which necklace I like to Keith so think he knows now bless him.Bit dissapointed as was going to pop and see a friend we work with today but he was out.He has terminal cancer and would like to see him before it gets worse.Why is this world such a cruel one for some people it just not fair


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

had a realy good appointment with Dr Kadva today. So glad I  insisted on seeing a consultant. she was so thorough. Basically she scanned me there and then on the portable one and said my placenta is low (not sure how low though or f it will be a problem) and that its lying at the front. Booked in for a scan in 2 weeks time to assess where it is exactly and how i will deliver. She has also requested more blood tests and wants me to do a 24 hr usine sample, basically fillng up a big container over 24hrs   Starting that on sunday and we're out for the day so that should be fun carrying that around with me! She has booked me in the AAU for monday as wants me montored again. I was so pleased, i didn't have to request anything, she read through my notes and said yes everything is stable but you need to be taken care of and must come straight back if i feel unwell at all. Such a relief, just get so annoyed that someone somewhere didn't think i needed all of this, just goes to show you're right to complain and push for things.

Lisa  and Piepig - hope things have gone well for you both today.

Tricksy - hope you're keeping up wth the PMA hun!! spnich and ricotta lasagna sounds lovely, i need the iron at the moment as mine is very low!! 

Sunnni - not long now hun


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Jo - will be good to meet you on wednesday hun. Good on you for your weight loss too!!

Sooty - so glad you got your dress hun.

Spangle - hey hon, how you doing?? Any news on your next cycle??

Think DH and i are going to go out for dinner tonight.

Love to everyone, i know i've missed loads of ya  

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just got back from the consultant appointment and it was all ok but they want me to continue with aspirin and injecting the clexane for the whole pregnancy       

The consultant was foreign and i didn't think i heard her right when she said it and double checked so i am a little bit shocked and thinking that i will look like a complete pin cushion,  The other drugs she says i can come off after 12 weeks but i'm gonna check it with Stepan anyway as she didn't say wean off them or anthing,  She was ok but i'm not going to be seeing her again until Week 28!!!   and even then she said "do you want to see me again" errrrrrrrrrrrrrr YES!!! the place was packed and i just felt like she couldn't get me out of the room quick enough.

So next stage is 12 week scan next week including a nucal scan and loads of bloods.



Jo - Well done on all your weight loss hun - you've done so well you must be really proud  

Spangle - Great to hear from you hun - any news on whats happening with you next are you going back to Isis or going to Bourn?

Cleo - Glad all went well with your appointment today she sounds like she's really looking after you   

Debs - Hope your appointment went well today

Sooty - Glad you got your dress sorted out, sorry about your friend its so sad   

Sunnie - Good luck tomorrow - will be sending you lots of positives    

love Lisa xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - sorry you felt rushed today hun, i know when  saw the consultant at 16 weeks everyone in  the room had an app for 11 o'clock and it was packed witht only a few consultants. Are they classing you as a high risk pregnancy then?? Just wondered why you were under the consultant?? I was classed as low risk and only saw the consultant once up until today. I'm high risk now because of blood pressure and placenta previa. I know some places put you under the consultant because you're IVF. I was on my gestone until 18weeks due to a bleed, i know its a totally different drug though. When i had all that trouble gettng a scan i was told you can request to see a consultant at any time, so if you're worried you could ask to see them sooner than 28wks.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies (and any DHs reading!)

Lisa - sounds like it all went well even if you did feel rushed, poor you being on the clexane for the whole preg, although i suppose it does take away the scaryness of coming off of it.  hope all goes well with your scan next week, can't wait to see the scan images!

Cleo - glad to hear you had a good appt with kadva and that she is taking good care of you now

Tricksy - keep up the PMA will be thinking of you next thurs   

Sunnie - goodluck for tomorrow    

Sooty- glad you got your dress and cot bedding sorted, so sorry to hear about your friend though  

Jojo - well done on the weightloss!  have fun at the meet on weds

Spangle - hope all is well with you, any news on your next tx?

love to all, will probably be back later but really need to make a start on packing etc

ps. almost forgot   baseline was all fine today so start on the tablets tomorrow!! yay


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Sunnie - sorry you have been finding the TWW hard (it is always worst the 2nd week) but at least you will be put out of your misery tomorrow - sending you lots of     and hope that it is good news    

Tricksy - hope your pains are the little ones bedding in - have all crossed for you too    

Cleo - so sorry to hear about your friend loosing her baby  .  Really glad that your appointment with Dr Kadva went well though - sounds like she is taking good care of you - good luck sorting that sample   - the things we have to do eh?

Shortie - sorry to hear your finding it hard getting used to the jabs but you will get used to it - I was too much of a control freak to let DH do mine but I am sure it must be easier - if it felt like it was going to hurt I would just pull the needle out and try again at another site - it really does make a difference for some reason.  I always found doing them in my stomach better but I guess everyone is different.

JoJo - big congrats on setting a wedding date   - hopefully the weather will be nice mid August too.  Well done on your weight loss as well.

Lisa - really glad to hear the appointment with the MW went well - what a lovely suprise reaction from your boss too about the pregnancy.  Sorry your consultant appointment today though wasn't so reassuring   - at least  you are able to get a 2nd opinion from Stepan, but I guess as the NHS are paying for your drugs maybe it is best to be on the safeside and continue with the asprin and clexane.   Sorry you are still feeling sick though (although a good sign your hormones are still going up) - I remember my Mum always feeling ill at the smell of cat and dog food when she was pregnant with my brother and sister.

Kitty - sounds like your boot sale went well - hope the acupuncture works and you don't need to go back to the ISIS  .  Did you ever get your AMH done?  (sorry if you did and I missed the post)

Debs - good news on your baseline scan   .  Hope your cousin's baby is out of the woods soon.  Well done to John too on his walk.

Cvru - hope your schedule turns up soon   - ET is in sight!

Bhopes - did you decide what to do about your next cycle?

Cath - saw your ******** pictures - looks like you are having a lovely time in Devon.

Loui - sorry to hear about your sprained ankles- maybe you were overdoing your training and building up too quickly - hope you recover soon.  Sounds like you had a really good consultation.  I have read about assisted hatching but they don't seem to do it in many clinics - your consultant really does cover all bases.  I hope that next cycle you'll get your well deserved BFP    

Emma - How did your consult go this week?

Sooty - glad  you found a nice outfit.  Sorry to hear about your friend though.

Rivka - how are you doing?

Hello to everyone else.

Well not much news from me but have a busy weekend planned.  Have my Mum visiting tonight and then have a another friend down from Wales who is staying the rest of the weekend and I have Monday booked off work too - we are thinking of going to Wimbledon on Monday.  We went once before when I lived in London but it rained so much we got our money back!  Hopefully it should be nicer this time.

Anyway better go - will try and pop back on tomorrow for Sunnie's news,

lots of love Rachel xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Piepig fantastic news with your baseline scan so so pleased all went well  

Rachel hope you have a lovely time with your friend.

Keith has just cooked me the best steak ever and I am soooooo stuffed.So pj's on and going to watch a dvd.Got my Dr Pepper,just have to ignore keith when he has his beer otherwise I will want one.Good job he is only having a couple.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

sunnie,good luck for tomorrow         

jojo and liz it will be lovely to see u both wednesday.    

tricksy,hun how ru doing hope ur still feeling       hunny keep it up not long now.  

lisa,sorry u felt so rushed but everything is looking good and sounding good but just hang on in there hun.   

sooty,sounds like ur all ready for the wedding now,hope they changed all the babys bedding,not long now hunny.  

debs,hun glad all is looking good for u hunny,wgen u off on holiday,sure its today or tomorrow,hope u have a lovely rest   

cath,sounds like ur having a nice brake away hope the weather is being kind for u all.ru coming wednesday??havent seen u in ages.    

hi everyone hope ur all ok and u all have something nice planned this week end.lots of love.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone, hope that you are all ok??

I _was_ having a good day, but I've got a bit down and upset reading some stuff I came across while I was looking for Simons Companies House log in info. I thought that I would be ok but its really upset me  Didn't find the CH stuff I needed either  Si has just come home and we've had a lovely cuddle so I'm feeling a little better now

I can't do too many personals tonight I'm afraid but wanted to just do a few

Sunnieflower - I am hoping and praying   that you get your bfp in the morning, I've been thinking about you hun all day. I expect a text in the morning!!  

Lisa - Sorry that you felt rushed today, what a shame that was. Could you ask for another consultant?? I already know which one I am having LOL All i've got to do is ring him and he'll put me on his list   Could you ask around and see who is recommended??

Debs - woohoo so glad that it went well for you today, see told you it would be ok. Have a fantastic holiday hun, we will miss you next week at the meet but we'll have a drink for you  I'll keep in touch

Cleo - where are you going for dinner tonight??

Sooty - glad that you got your outfit sorted out, the flipflops sound like a good idea!! Enjoy your evening 

Rachel - have a great weekend and I hope you get to Wimbledon, the weather next week is meant to be lovely 

Shelley - great to see you back again hun, really looking forward to seeing you on Wednesday 

i've been writing this for ages and sorry to everyone I've missed, will probably be back on later

lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi di haiiii  

Yes and back she is again  
I have been to work today and soo loved it and enjoyed it, and most important the time flew by! Everyone was so happy to see me again and were all curious how i was.

Gosh i did had to go back earlier, i thought afterwards. Much better than just laying in bed and think weird things constantly.
After work went with my friend/ neighbour/ manager to the Out of Office hours or something like that called for a drink and have to say sorry but i had 1 glass of wine, really really sipped it slowly but when i stood up to leave, i was spinning  
So my neighbour decided to take me in her car home. And DH just came back from picking up my car.  

Tonight had a lovely meal Sizzzzzzzzzzzzzzler steak yummy yummy. At the hungry horse.

And now..... is it 1 past 12 yet? Dh bought the testers was on offer. So we are ready. We are both very very nervous.

Am watching BB now and will do the personals tomorrow if thats ok. 

And thank you all for the   and the   s


Thinking of you all as I always do mwahhhhhhhhhh mwahhhhhhhhhhhh mwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh to all


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

good luck for tomorrow sunnie. 

Tricksy. Sending you a hug

Debs - great news. 

Lisa. - how annoying to feel rushed. 

Hi everyone else. Back home tomorrow  I love it so much here it's such a shame were not moving here. We've promised ourselves lots of visits tho. Looking forward to getting back to a real computer so can catch up properly.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Sunnie - good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]                           [/move]

                   

[fly]Good Luck Sunny Flower!!![/fly]


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sunnie, thinking about you and sending you big hugs... everyone is waiting with baited breath for your result....


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thinking of you sunnieflower                             xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hope to come back off my hols to good news from you and tricksy!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Come on    stop keeping us in suspense!! no text either yet.....I don't think that you are the earliest of risers lets hope not!!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Come on my fingers are getting cramp


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - thank you so much hun your lucky test turned up just now


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

The suspense is painful!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've texted her and she's just woken up    Told her to get a bloody move on as we're all waiting


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm surprised she didn't wake up at silly o'clock this morning wanting to do the test   ....


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

How could she sleep through


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Tricksy hun, I've got to go out, can u text me as soon as u know please. xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Any news yet thinking of you sweetie   xxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm sure that you have all worked out by now that Sunnie got a bfn    to say that she is devestated is an understatment. I have not spoken to her but have spoken to Martyn (he hubby) They have spoken to Isis who told her to retest on Monday but not to get her hopes up. 

I hope that she will not mind me posting this as this is the last thing she will feel like doing at the moment.

Lots of love and hugs to you Sunnie & hubby

We know what you are feeling and we are all here for you if you need us


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

So sorry sunnie.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Sunnie and hubby, I'm so sorry sweetheart. I hope its a different story for u both on Monday


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sunnie i'm so sorry sweetie   just want you to know i'm thinking of you both  xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sunnie - So sorry    thinking of you & DH   

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi my dear dear friends,

Finally put up the courage together to write you personally.
First of all thank you Tricksy to inform everyone on here, really appreciated this hun.  

And secondly i'm sorry for not getting up early for the "early risers" made me smile a little bit when i just read your  lovely messages. So sorry for the cramped fingers.  

As soon we got up after a wake up text from Tricksy went to the toilet, Martyn running around like mad. Used the first stick and waited and it was negative, as we collected the first urine. Tried after half an hour another one, and still negative. Martyn called the Isis and Fiona told him to retest on monday but there was a slim chance.
Felt really numb?? staring around the room. Then Martyn called my mum and dad to inform then as they were waiting for the result as well. Then the stupid rediculous feelings came round, what a bloody loser i am! This feeling about myself turned luckily quickly round to tears finally after a call to the neighbours and went there with Martyn in my pj's. Cried and cried and cried everything came out.

Went after an hour home again and had a little nap on the couch. Just had a nice wash and got dressed, feeling okish, ofcourse still sad, both of us.

I will be there on Wednesday anyway for my support for you all as you have supported myself and my Martyn.
Thank you so so much again for your lovely messages.

I will be strong and continue with full power!

With love


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sunnieflower - thinking of you and dh hun


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sunnie - i am so sorry hun     to you and dh


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunnie - so sorry to hear your news.  I know there is nothing I can say to take away the horrible pain of a BFN right now but we are all here for you and thinking of you     
lots of love Rachel xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Sunnie, sweetheart I'm so sorry for your news, sending you both lots of      and thinking of you 

Love n hugs 

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sunnie - what a lovely post    Unfortunatley many of us on here know exactly what you are going through at the moment, we are all here for you day and night if you need to talk/cry or just need a hug    You take care and looking forward to seeing you on Wednesday. I normally pick Julia up and give her a lift, do you want me to swing by yours and pick you up too??


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

So sorry Sunnie, don't really know what else to say, but I have been thinking of you


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry to read your sad news Sunnie, my thoughts are with you both


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning ladies,

got a text from vicky she is back in hospital as she woke up this morning to blood and wet stuff and thinks she passed something to so the little man could be here today            but her cervix is still shut so there is talk off maybe a c-section but i will update u all later as soon as i no,but omfg         then i can reveal the little mans name to u all.i hope that everything will be ok our vicky is to posh to push........      im really excited but nervous for her to she is in the best place well i will let u all no later.          

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THOSE DADDYS OUT THERE.XXXXX


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

OMFG    Poor Cleo, she must be so worried. I've just texted her and fingers crossed it goes as smoothly as it can for her and R. Baby has has his steriod jab so he will be fine I am sure. Shelley, keep us posted hun, we are going to my Dads in a couple of hours, please text me and keep me up to date. Lots of Love and Hugs to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - thinking of you today. Hope all goes well.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

OMG!!!  Cleo - Thinking of you hun     Thanks for letting us all know Shelley - keep us updated


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo thinking of you hunnie as i'm sure you must be so anxious .Looking forward to meeting your little man.Looks like you might beat me to it.I'm sure all will be fine if he does make an early appearence.I'm excited now for you.xxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Cleo, thinking of u   hope ur both ok, oh and dh


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Thinking of you Cleo


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

sunnie  really sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself and dh. Take care xx

cleo hoping all ok with you lots of love xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - thinking of you, dh and little man


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Has any1 heard amything yet?


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

thinking of you Cleo xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone 

just to update u all vicky will be having a c-section tonight at 8pm       her placenter is lying very low below his head so they are worried as there will be alot of blood      but hopefully everything will go smoothly,vicky is very very scared bless her as u can all imagine but she knows u are all thinking off her.so i will let u all no later,im so excited but worried to but im sure everything will be fine.hope ur all having a nice day shame about the weather.lots of love to u all.xxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - thanks for the update. 

Cleo - wishing you the best for this evening.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I have fingers, toes, everything crossed for them both....only another hour and baby Cleo will be here   wooohooo


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

only 1/2 hour to go god i have got butterflys in my tummy i cant stop thinking about them and clock watching,i cant wait to hear

dear god if ur listening pls pls pls let him arrive safely tonight and for vicky and ............... to be ok and give richard lots of strenght pls pls dear god let all go well.thank u.xxx

well i had a mad rush arround town today a got all the stuff to put in my busket for them got a lovely wicker basket with teddy an outfit baby lotion ,cotton wool nappy cream bibs hats u name it i got it today so me and greg are going to put it all together tonight with a big blue bow on it,well that will take my mind off things.well not long be back later.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

20 minutes to go


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

sending Vicky lots of positive vibes and praying everything goes well in surgery in... 10 minutes!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Bonjour everyone!

We are back, and I have just spent the last half hour speeding through your posts. You lot do natter!

Sunnie, I was so sorry to hear about the BFN. I can understand how hard it is for you both. Hang in there, and you will be getting loads of big hugs on Wednesday. 

Tricksy, thanks for letting me know about Vicky, I have been thinking about her all night, bless her. Hope the little man has arrived safely ... can't wait to hear his name!!

Will catch up with you all soon. We had a fab holiday and Eurodisney was FANTASTIC!! It was magical.

Looking forward to seeing you all on Wednesday xxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Good luck, hope you are by now a family of 3 xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Got to go to bed, dropping off here. Thinking of you tonight Vicky xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

i need to go to bed too. Sending them my love


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

god the suspence is killing me .......i hope it went well,how long does a c-section take??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't know. I would imagine an hour or two at least. And the recovery time from anaesthetic. Have everything crossed here.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Me too Shell, I'm off to bed but please please text me as soon as you hear   ring me if you want to I doubt I'll sleep!! 

xxxx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Waiting here aswell with everything crossed....


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

My c-section was 10 mins, but thats because it was a crash section it was ultra quick. I think normally it can take 20 mins, It all depends if she is having an epidural or a GA. The stitching up takes longer than the actual birth.

Sending loads of love to Vicky and family xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone baby  ALFIE IS HERE BORN AT 9:09 I HAVE A PICTURE THEY ARE BOTH FINE IM       HE LOOKS AMAZING.



WELCOME    ALFIE HOWARD.XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow. Thanks for letting us know Shelley.

Congratulations Cleo and dh. And welcome Alfie. What a gorgeous name.


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

owwwwwwwwwwww  little Alfie welcome to the world.       

Congratz to Cleo & hubby    

Very very happy for you both  


Thx Shelley hun for the update


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Awww!!! HUGE congrats guys! Bless, little Alfie - lovely name! I can go to sleep now!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

GOD IM SOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY HE IS HERE I CANT BELIVE IT


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Huge Congratulations and welcome to the world baby Alfie. Hope all are well and what was his weight? Life will never b the same again  

Lots of Love Jo and family xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

DONT NO HIS WEIGHT YET BUT HE LOOKS A GOOD SIZE BLESS,RIGHT IM OFF TO BED,IM GONNA SLEEP WELL TONIGHT.NIGHT EVERYONE.XXXX


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations! Brilliant news. Looking forward to seeing a photo of little Alfie soon on **! Big hugs xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Fab news, I hope Vicky and Alfie are doing well. Awww, bless them. Such fantastic news, and a great name too! Lorrra love from Julia, Gordon and boys xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS CLEO & DH WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE ALFIE[/fly]

           

Fab news, Sending you all lots and lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to the world Alfie Howard - how fantastic is that - well done Cleo and dh - thinking of you all


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Congratulations Cleo and Hubby so happy all went OK and enjoy every moment with your precious little boy, Alfie x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo and hubby congratulations.         I'm so pleased for you all.What a lovely name as well can't wait to see him xxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shelly thanks for keeping us all updated.Is it Wednesday we are meeting?what time?xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to the world Baby Alfie, hope mamma and bubba are doing well and had a comfortable night.                  
That's brilliant news, please send them our love and many congratulations if you see them Shelley.  

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

woohoo so so so pleased for you both, huge congratulations. Can't wait to see him!!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just seen this http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/8022626.stm


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

HEY JOJO....HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Think we need to bring this forward so we don't forget anyones special dates  

22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









24th June - *WEDNESDAY* Monthly meet up down pub *7pm*









25th June - Lisa - 12 week scan <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZK%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F2%255F126%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Tricksy test date









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









8th July - Sootys baby due -









22nd July - Sootys Birthday









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









15th August - Jojo gets married!!!!









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









9th October - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby going on holibobs









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















28th March - Isaac's 2nd Birthday









10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









14th April - Tricksy 40th Birthday
















7th May - Lisa's Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









21st June - Alfies 1st Birthday


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Same from me Jo Jo, hope you have had a lovely lovely birthday xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jo - thanks for that link - fab news for anyone under 40 - heartbreaking for me though cos i have just gone over that   ps thats our Consultant


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sunnie - I was so very sorry to hear your news. I know there is nothing I can say - but we are here for you xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo and Richard - many, many congratulations on the birh of baby Alfie - we are all so very pleased and excited on here for you. You give us much hope and inspiration that we too can be mummies one day. Enjoy every single moment with Alfie xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hello really short as on dh's phone. Thank u for your messages. Alfie weighs five pound , he's so tiny. We r very much in love. I'm very sore too. Will update with pics when i'm home which will hopefully be wed. Love to all. Cleo and alfie xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Firstly a huge congratulations to Cleo and richard on the birth of Alfie. Life is never going to be the same again. I'm so so happy for you both.
    

Sunnie:
I'm so sorry to here your news hun, i no words wont help the pain. take care xx

Jo:
Happy birth day  hope the boys spoiled you lots. 

Lisa:
How are you feeling? sickness easing a bit.

Tricksy:
How is the 2ww going not long now. Any signs? I have everything crossed for you, this is going to be your time. 

Em:
Do you want a lift wednesday? 

I am really looking forward to catching up with you all on wednesday.

Take care liz xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - great to hear from you. Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

congratulations cleo and d/h and welcome to the world baby alfie. lots of love from us xxxxxxxxxx

Happy birthday jojo xx

Lisa hope scan goes ok wed. thinking of you xx

tricksy not long to wait now xx

Debs have a great hol

Hi everyone else

must dash, just got in from watching mark rehearse again for sat. See you then xxxxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Morning everyone,
Great to hear from you Cleo glad you both are ok.You will soon be home.Can't wait to see you when you are feeling up to visitors to have a little cuddle.Think I can remember the way as well xx

Debs have a lovely holiday hun.  

JoJo   For yesterday hope you had a lovely day and got nice and spolit.

Tricksy how are you feeling sweetie I have everything crossed for you     

Lisa nlot long till your scan and you will get to see him/er aggain.

Kitty How are you haven't spoken to you for a while will you be there on Wednesday.

Sunnie how are you doing sweetie   

Bhopes hope you had a nice time catching up with your sister the other day.

Little mo how was your time away?

Angel how are things with you?

Shelly you will have to let me know if you need a lift either way on Wednesday?

Shortie how is the stimms going have you a date for EC yet?

Loui,Rachel and anyone else I have missed how are you all.

I'm really looking forward to Wednesday just wondered who will be there?
Not much happing with me trying to keep busy and drinking lots of raspberry tea.Keith even phoned me from work yesterday and said have you gone into labour yet?  .Like I would forget to tell him if I had bless him  .Looks like it is going to be a lovely day hope it keeps like this for the weekend xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

How is everyone? Just a quickie from me as I am working  

JoJo - Hope you had a lovely birthday yesterday? 

Little Mo - Glad you enjoyed your hols, it sounds fab, I'd love to go but will need to borrow some children to take! 

Sunnie - Hope you and DH are looking after eachother,  

Rivka - Not seen you on here for a while - did the SW apt go well? Or have I missed something and you are on hols?

Tricksy -   nearly there!   

Cleo - Hope you are resting up nicely and getting ready to bring Alfie home. Last time you'll enjoy the delights of hospital cuisine for a while now I should think  

Shelley - Thank you for the updates! Hope you enjoy your cuddle today.

Sooty - My EC is booked for the 17th July (Friday) and ET on the Monday.

Angel - How is your allergy now? Hope you are feeling better about Dexter, sounds like you found him a lovely new home though. 

Lisa -   for your scan, hope you are feeling a bit better now.

Thanks for all your advice on the jabs, we've moved round the front a bit more (as ISIS suggested) and its a bit more fleshy there and doesn't hurt as much. Does anyone know if it matters if we use the same side every time? My left side hurts loads more than my right   Still not had another go myself though! I really don't think I'll EVER be able to do it. I would have thought after 2 weeks I would be able to, but it's just not happening. DF i going on a stag do on the 3rd July, which is my first stim jab, so I have enlisted my midwife friend to do it for me! Right, I'd best be off, I'll be coming tomorrow - to have another go at those profiteroles!


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a quickie as off to Isis in a minute for review @ 12

Cleo good to hear you both are doing well!   

Tricksy hope you are doing ok hun, not long now anymore!!! Can you please add the following dates on calendar. 17th April 38th birthday and 14 november 1st wedding anniversary. Thanks  

Jojo hope you had a nice birthday.

Hope you all doing  ok.

About myself, didnt wanted to spoil the happy day yesterday as its so brilliant news from Cleo. But i think i've hit a low and hopefully will know more after the appointment later. Feeling very unhappy, but know this might be normal.

Will see you all on wednesday. Ow and Tricksy is it still possible to get  a lift with you please?

Love to all. xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Cleo - great to hear from you honey, you'll be home soon.  Hope you're both well and have had a good couple of nights.  Look forward to seeing the pics x

JoJo - Happy Birthday!!!!      Hope you had a lovely day with lots of sunshine and birthday cake  

Sunnie - hope your review appointment is helpful, thinking of you and sending you lots of     

Tricksy - not long to go now, how are you feeling?  sending you loadsa       

Hello! to everyone else.

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Flying visit today I'm afraid, just wanted to wish Sunnie luck for her follow up today and no probs I'll pick you up tomorrow.

A few of you have asked how I am, thank you,  , not good is the answer   havn't been able to stop bawling since yesterday, I'm so convined that its going to be another bfn and really not sure how I'm going to cope with it. I did think about giving tomorrow night a miss but I think it might do me good....don't be nice to me though or i'll start crying again!! 

Who's coming?? 

Me
Sunnieflower
Julia
Shelley
Liz
Jojo
Sooty
shortie


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

I think you'd better count me out for tomorrow night,  I know i've turned into a flakey dropout   i dont want to go on too much about it but i feel so dreadful all evening plus i'm not sleeping well now either as i am bricking it about my scan on Thursday,  getting so frustrated with myself that i can't enjoy and relax about it all but just feel like after waiting all this time somehow i'm going to jinx it and its all going to go wrong.  

Tricksy - Aww hun     Don't give up yet hun you've only got another couple of days,  I know how hard it is especially the nearer to test day you get but you won't know until Thursday as all the symptoms, feelings you get are all so similar, You haven't tested early have you?  you know where i am if you want to have a cry/talk  

Sunnie - Thinking of you hun     Its normal to feel low hun we've all been there and know how you feel,  I hope your appointment later will have you feeling more positive  

Cleo - Bet you can't wait to come home with that little bundle of joy    Hope you make a speedy recovery hun and you start feeling better soon - can't wait to see the piccies

Sooty - Hope the raspberry leaf tea does the trick, bless Keith ringing you to ask you that  

Shortie - glad the injections are getting a bit easier doing it in a different place, don't worry about not being able to do it yourself it doesn't matter how it gets done    when do you start stimming?  Hope i get to meet you soon and be up to joining you in the profiterole challenge  

Jo/Liz - Its been ages since i last saw you both sorry i won't see you this time 

Well thats me done better get on
love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

reikilisa said:


> I think you'd better count me out for tomorrow night   will miss you hun
> 
> You haven't tested early have you? amazingly not  just can't see that its worked, no symptoms, nothing


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there, I hope it's OK to jump in on your thread for a bit of advice/views   I've been keeping half an eye out here since starting treatment at ISIS, but you're all so close, not to mention chatty   that I haven't introduced myself beforehand (plus my primary support board is the LGBT one  ). I know Shelley slightly as she used to cut my hair back when I was first having fertility treatment   Shelley! 

Anyway, I just wondered if any of you have seen Tom Boto as a consultant at ISIS, and whether you've been happy with his recommendations? We went for a review consultation with him this morning, following a poor response IVF cycle that we converted to IUI (only got 1, maybe 2 viable follies on max 450iu Puregon, long protocol). Previously we've seen Gidon Liebermann who we really like (very to-the-point and takes account of the fact that I've researched the hell out of fertility treatment so doesn't treat us like we don't know what we're talking about). However, his waiting list for appts is rather long, given he's only in for half a day each week, so we opted to see someone else sooner. 
We found Tom Boto to be very waffly and unclear, and he didn't actually seem to have even properly read my notes from a couple of the things he said that were inaccurate. When we confronted him about this, he went on the defensive (unsurprisingly, who wouldn't?). We asked him to cut to the chase and say what further course of treatment he would recommend (expecting him to suggest AMH/FSH tests, then short protocol IVF if test results favourable). Instead he said we would need donor eggs   No mention of further tests/investigative work, nothing. To say that we were flabbergasted would be putting it mildly. And when I asked why he hadn't even considered suggesting a SP cycle, he said that there was no evidence SP would be any better than LP, which I'm absolutely sure isn't true (although obviously there are no guarantees it would work for me as an individual). At that point we brought the consultation to a close. 
Luckily Sarah, the clinical director, was in and was very helpful, so we've sorted out that our next step will indeed by hormone tests, then seeing Gidon again. But I just wondered if anyone had experienced anything similar, or whether we were just unlucky?!

*ducks out again*


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -        So sorry you're feeling this way. And also   very hard that you're wrong and that you're next for a big fat bfp. 

Not sure about tomorrow yet as dh is finally taking ownership of the coffee shop today (should go through any minute) and has been there since yesterday. I'm not sure what state he'll be in by tomorrow night so don't want to commit to coming if he needs looking after. I've barely seen him since yesterday morning as he finished as I left for work and the other way around this morning. I'll try my best though as the fishcakes, and a good catchup, are calling.....

Kitty - really sorry, but I can't say for sure if I can come on Saturday either, as I'm covering the village fete as well as being on call for the shop. I'll try my best though as it sounds like the party of the summer, and I really want to hear your dh's band.

Shortie - I don't think it matters which side you inject, they just advise to switch so you're not a pin cushion on one side and not the other. I always found one side hurt more too. 

Sunnie - hope your follow up gave you a way forward. It's good that you've had it so quickly as things are still fresh in your mind, and it also gives closure that bit quicker. Our last cycle we waited months for a follow up which was really frustrating. 

Sooty - I've heard that   can bring on labour........ 

Little Mo - glad you had a good time in France. I haven't been to Disneyland Paris but have love all the rides and stuff. 

Lisa - just seen your post.   Could we organise a lunchtime meet soon so you can come along? Will have everything crossed for your scan on Thursday.

nismet - welcome. we are all close, but new friends are always welcome. I've not seen Mr Boto, having seen Gidon on the last cycle - had to wait ages. I too like his matter of fact approach, and there was very little he didn't know about our case. That said, he said exactly the same about donor eggs without taking into consideration a few things I raised, and has told a lot of people on here that they should go for that rather than undergo further tests. You have to go with what you feel is right. If you think you need more tests, go for a second opinion as different consultants have vastly different opinions on things such as killer cells and immunology. Gidon told me he didn't believe in killer cells, whereas other docs do. The worst you'll get from a second opinion is the same answer, and they may find something that's not been thought of.

Must go, have to post dh's contract to the solicitors before close of play or I'll be in deep do dos. Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Just wanted to send Tricksey loads of    chin up hun (so hard I know) we are all   for you and DH   

Nismat - welcome and sorry I cannot help all I can say is Gideon is worth the wait - we said we would only go back there under him (not litterly   ) as we feel as others that he is honest and will take time to answer any questions with thought! Good luck whatever you decide.

Lisa - loads of luck for Thursday I am sure it will be perfect  

Debs - think you had baseline, hope all is OK and you are stimming.

Cle0  - hope you are all home tomorrow 

Hi to everyone else

LOL Spangle xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Nismat - I can just say from my experiences at Isis that I am also one of Gidon's No1 fans. He always listens to you and takes your opions on board. I'll cut a long story short but before my last cycle started I did some of my own research and I really do think that I have immune issues, hence all of our failures and m/c's. I managed to find an email address for Gidon on the net and sent him a long rambling email with my thoughts, concerns and ideas for future treatment. He emailed me back within 10 minutes and said he would call me the next day....he did. We chatted about my ideas and while he does not believe in immune issues he was willing to take my opinions and ideas on board and said that he would discuss my thoughts with his collegue and come back to me. We agreed that I could take steriods on this cycle without me having to have the very expensive immune testing done. I find out on Thursday is its helped. I trust him impliciting and value his opinions very highly. However!! he is not at the clinic very often and I have just cycled without seeing him once, I saw him for our pre treatment consultancy but Aban Kadva has done my egg collection and transfer as the days did not fall on his 'in' days. She is lovely as well, very very gentle, thorough and kind. I would highly recommend her as next in line to Gidon. I have not heard great things about Boto, not in his practice just his bed side manner. He was not very helpful to Debs (she's on holiday at the moment) Personally I would be happy to see Aban for treatment after you have had another follow up with Gidon. Sorry for the waffle   and hope this helps

Please ask away with questions, you won't be on here very long before you feel like one of us   we are very friendly and slightly mad but hey that helps when you are doing ivf   

Good luck xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - thanks for the chat on ** this afternoon


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

for Tricksy, you know how I feel about u, from the texts the other day (not in  a weird way lol) and that u deserve this sooooo much    

Jo xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

*jo jo* 70 said:


> for Tricksy, you know how I feel about u, from the texts the other day (not in a weird way lol) and that u deserve this sooooo much
> 
> Jo xx


thats it you make me cry too    thanks hun xxx

Really I am so grateful to my friends on here for all of your support

Love you guys loads xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Are we meeting at 7 tomorrow evening


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

hiya all,

Well was trying to read the posts for the last hour but got interupted every time with phonecalls, bla bla bla  

Been to the clinic to see Dr Perez Clemente female, such a lovely lady having met her several times now. And discussed about the following treatment. First of all we have said that ofcourse we go for the next tx and she told us that the whole tx has been good and that we will get the next tx in the same way. Apart from the cyclogest pessaries, i will get the injections. Cuz of the itches.  

We have to wait for 2 more full cycles as my first cycle already started yesterday and am in full flow already. Well as everyone knows im in the uppies and the downies at the moment. Will go though it as it comes. Still dont like the moaning Sunnieflower but have to get used to it at the moment. Getting there eventually.

Having no worry about starting the tx again as i know now how it feels to get stabbed by my dh with the injections, so will enjoy it more next time   And the EC, isnt as bad as i thought it would be. So all i can say is roll on next tx. We are trying to get a little honeymoon in the meantime. As we still havent had one yet! and we could do with a bit of a holiday.


Tricksy really thinking of you hun, think about how much we care for you. As you have been for all of us, well for me since i came on this site not long ago. All you can do is wait now and nothing else you can do but pray and hope they stay there where they are.
And yes you are certainly one of the women who sooo deserves this this time, as you give out so much love everytime to us. Its your time now, so indeed chin up hun. Mwahhhh

Lisa sorry to hear you feel this way, will think of you on thursday.    

Will speak to rest of you tomorrow.

Mwahhhhh to all 

Love


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

7 is good for me tomorrow as I have to drop in on a friend on the way over. 

Tricksy - happy to chat any time.     Enjoy those thread  

Sunnie - glad you're feeling positive about the next round of tx. A holiday in the meantime sounds an excellent idea. It can be so easy to let life pass by whilst having tx, waiting for it and recovering from it, that making time to do the things that make you happy are so worth it. 

News from us, the coffee shop is finally legally ours. Dh has been there all week so far and I'm at home with the chocolate as we have the village fete this weekend and I need to fill an order for the shop. All good though as the coffers were getting a bit low. 

hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies,

we u have been chatting loads      well today has been a very sad and very happy day         i had to go to a friends funeral today       she was only 29yrs old and she was amazing and full of life she never moaned or complained about her illness,there was a projector on the wall which showed loads of photos of her in her life and i     so much,the church was packed with lots of people wearing pink as thats what she wanted,there was to white horses pulling a big white carraige it was beautiful,so that part of my daY was very upsetting.   

And the happy part was i meet alfie howard this evening and omg im in love he is perfect in every way,he looks just like richard but he is sooooo tiny i had lots of cuddles and was holding it together and i started blubbing,it was so emotional got a big hug from vicky       but i made everyone else cry,it just such an amazing thing       vicky is doing well still in a bit of pain but she looks so natural with it all and u couldnt take the smile of richards face it was lovely to see,after 6 years they have something so precious  and perfect.i have some photos but dont want to put them on ******** as i feel thats vicky and richards place to do that but i will bring them along tomorrow nite so u can see.

tricksy,hun im sorry ur still feeling so down just wish we could see into the future but im     that u get ur well derserved bfp just hang in there hun,not long.    

tamsin,hello hunny lovely to hear from u,how is toby getting onu will have to pop in some time so i can see how big he has got.so ru having treatment her this time?well i hope ur all well.  

lisa,not long for u either and u will get to see a perfect picture of ur bubs,shame u cant come tomorrow.  

cath,hi hun how exciting,but shame we wont see u feel like i havent seen u in ages.        

kitty,not long till ur party bet ur well excited      sorry i wont be there but i will make it up to u.hope u have a fab time.   

debs,hello sweetie hope ur having a lovely holiday u deserve it hun.   

sunny,hun im so sorry nothing i say will make u feel better but all i want to say is im here for u hunny we all our.  

jojo           sorry its late looking forward to seeing u tomorrow.

liz,looking forward to seeing u also tomorrow.   

hello everyone else hope ur all ok     got acupuncture tomorrow not sure how i feel about tomorrows treatment as im sure i will have more needles put in      right better go tricksy hun can u add my holiday 30th june paphos thanks hun.xxxxx       lots of love to u all.xxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

24th June - *WEDNESDAY* Monthly meet up down pub *7pm*









25th June - Lisa - 12 week scan <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZK%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F2%255F126%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Tricksy test date









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









30th June - Shelley off on holibobs to Paphos









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









8th July - Sootys baby due -









17th July - Shortie egg collection









20th July - Shortie egg transfer









22nd July - Sootys Birthday









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









15th August - Jojo gets married!!!!









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









9th October - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby going on holibobs









14th November - Sunnieflowers 1st Wedding Anniversary









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















28th March - Isaac's 2nd Birthday









10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









14th April - Tricksy 40th Birthday
















17th April - Sunnieflowers Birthday









7th May - Lisa's Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









21st June - Alfies 1st Birthday









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Morning everyone hope you are all ok.

Tricksy thanks for adding my dates to the list your a star.Hope you are ok.Looking forward to having a catch up tonight.

Shelly so sorry to hear about your friend   .It awful when people we love that are so so young are taken away from us.
Also thanks on the updates on Cleo looking forward to seeing your photos xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Sooty, well no tears so far this morning but hey its still early    I am pretty sure I am going to get a bfn in the morning as I keep getting little af type cramps and I think that I had some pink tinged stuff this morning but without having a route around i'm not sure    This time tomorrow we will have our answer


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy cramps can be a good sign too   I had them sweetie plus the pink tinge(implanting bleeding) my sister had that with a natural pregnancy.I can only imagine how hard this is for you hun as I only experienced it the once and dont want to sound like I know it all when I dont.If you feel better for a litle cry then thats good.I have a good feeling and i'm not going to uncross my fingers and toes until I hear tomorrow    xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I also have a good feeling for u too. Fingers, toes, arms and legs are crossed for u Tricksy. Looking forward to seeing every1 tonight, I bet I go all quiet again lol


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

sooty30 said:


> If you feel better for a *litle* cry then thats good


Don't think that I quite got the little bit right 

Really looking forward to seeing everyone tonight xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Tricksy -    , I agree with sooty cramps could be a good sign, sending you lots of         for tomorrow honey. Keeping everything crossed for you and a BFP x Hope to make it tonight but as always depends if the trains behave themselves.  

Shelley - you had such an emotional day yesterday, sending you lots of       thanks for keeping us posted on Cleo and baby alfie, looking forward to seeing the pics. x

Sunnie - glad you had a good appointment with Dr Perez, I've met her once and had a telephone call with her and feel she has all the time in the world to help us.  Glad you've got a plan to aim for sweetie, have yourselves the bestest honeymoon/holiday ever!    Hope to see you tonight x

Rivka - you ok sweetie?  Haven't heard from you in ages so just wondering if everything is ok?  

Does anyone need a lift Sat night?  I'm on my lonesome so more than happy to offer a lift.  Also, can I follow someone as I don't know where I'm going  

Love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. What a lovely day. Shame I have choc to make and need it to be cooler   A friend is coming over with her dog in a bit so we're going to let them all loose in the woods near here where it's hopefully a bit cooler. 

Tricksy - cramps can be a good sign too, as can the pink tinge. Will keep   for the bfp for you. 

B -  I still don't know if I can make it Saturday, but could I bag a lift if you have room still and I find I can come? 

Rivka - sending you a massive   I'll try to catch up with you before the weekend. 

Shelley - what a hard day for you.   I'm glad you had fun with Alfie and that Cleo and dh are doing well and are so happy. Can't wait to see the pics later. 

Rachel - how was Wimbledon? 

Hello everyone else. Didn't sleep well last night so my brain isn't functioning normally (for me that is as I realise it's far from normal anyway   ) Hopefully see lots of you later.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Cath - sure no probs, text me if you need picking up and hopefully we can find our way!  

Nismat - sorry forgot to say welcome to our board!  We've only had the one consultation with Tom - our first on referral so didn't know anything about anything!  Since then we've met with Dr Kadva and Dr Perez and we both like them lots (both gentle and have given us a lot of their time).  Gidon did my EC so haven't really met him properly if you see what I mean (was all a bit of a blur for me)    Sorry that's not much help but hope you have some answers soon.

Bx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Nismat welcome, everyone made me wlcome when i joined this thread and i'm sure will be the same for you. I saw Tom Botto on my first consultation and although he was pleasant enough i had no confidence in what he had to say. I was told by Aban Kadva that my ivf failed due to egg quaility but when i had the AMH test it came back very good! So who knows. Good luck with it all

Tricksy Just wanted to say that i had no symptoms when pg until day af was due and only had sore boobs then. Also, my friendwho is pg told me last night although she had a positive test she started bleeding and had too wait another 2 weeks to see if she was actully pg. So everyone is different. I realy hope you get the bfp you desverve. Sorry i won't see you tonight but hopefully still see you sat  

Cath congrats on the coffee shop. BE lovely if you can make it sat but no pressure. I know what you mean about seeing dh's. Me and mine are like ships that pass in the night. All that rehearsing 

Bhopes hi you. Glad you can still come sat. Sure on the girls will give you a lift.

Shelley sorry to hear about your friend. Very sad. Lovely words you said about cleo/dh and alfie. Hope your accupunture goes ok. Mine is tom.

sunnie hope you manage to get a little hoeymoon. Do you both good. 

Lisa sorry you're still feeling yucky. hope scan goes ok and you can start to enjoy your pg. If you still coming sat, theres lots of seating  

Little mo how are you? Still coming sat?

Cleo hope you are recovering from your c section and enjoying your new arrival.  

Sooty hey you, not long now. you enjoying the sunshine or is it gettin too hot now?

Loui / Rivka/rachel/jojo/shortie/crvu/angel and all i've missed hope you are all ok

Lots of ;ove kittyx



Sorry i won't be able to see you all tonight. Tap tonight. Would've liked to have met some of you i've not met before. Have a lovely evening. I have accupuncture again tom. I have to say, not sure if it's a coincedence but me and dh have ben very fruity this month!!!!!!!!!! Sure they've given him viagra! So if nothing else, we like each other alot t the mo, plus i'm in a good mood re birthday.

Anyway


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Just seen this on the Crown's website, didn't know if I should print off some vouchers?

http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thecrowncolchester/offer/2019/

Link may be broken, but it's 2 main courses for £10.00.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Done it anyway!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

i've just printed a couple too hun. well spotted xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Cleo - congratulations!!! wonderful news on your lovely new arrival. Hope you are recovering. Thanks Shelley for yor description, I can actually imagine the happy scene, how emotional.

Tricksy - hang on in there, keeping eeverything possible crossed for you for tomorrow    

Cathie - congratulations on the coffee shop, it's great to see you and DH following your dreams and making a success of it. Can't wait to visit. By the way after I gave my colleagues your lovely choc medals I already have 2 requests for your chocs and choc parties! Everyone were very impressed.

Lisa -   it must be such a pain still feeling sick, you are doing so well but it is a drag. Hope it wears off soon. Are you doing a scan on Thursday then?

Lisa and Cathie thanks for your e-mmails and texts this weekend, thinking about you too   

SW visit last week aws ok-ish. She's given us dates for a prep course in the end of September and into October (a day a week). I really hope we get in there, she still needs to check if they have spaces for us so fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine. Wish I was not at work though  

Rivka x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Just want to wish Tricksey all the luck in the world tomorrow sending loads of    and  

Lisa - good luck tomorrow too   

Look forward to good news tomorrow


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

sorry I didn't make the meet tonight but I hope you all have a lovely time and I'm there in spirit!  I just thought I would pop on with a few personals!

Firstly - Tricksy -            for tomorrow - I have all crossed for you    

Cleo - big   on little Alfie        - what a journey for you both the past few months (and 6 years) but you have finally done it, girl!  Hope you are still doing well.

Lisa - Wishing you and DH all the best for your scan tomorrow     - will be thinking of you and hope bubs is still doing well  

Nismat - welcome to the thread - so sorry you had a bad consult with Dr Boto   - I never met him when I was having tx at the ISIS so can't really comment on him, but having made the move from o/e to donor egg IVF I know that you have to be totally convinced in your head that you are doing the right thing before you go down this route and think that getting more testing done and then another consult with a doctor you respect is the best way forward.  I think I had advice from 3 consultants at 3 different clinics plus more testing and another IVF at a different clinic before I was convinced!  (Having said that once I had made the decision am totally fine with it).  Good luck and I hope you get some answers which help your decision.    

JoJo - Belated Happy birthday for yesterday  

Cath - hope all went well today on your first day at the coffee shop and this is the start of big things for you both    

Sunnie - Glad to hear your follow up went well and you are positive for your future tx.  I hope that you manage to sort out your long awaited honeymoon before you go again though  .

Shelley - sorry to hear about your friend's funeral  .  I hope your acupuncture went well though.

Rivka - have all crossed that you get on your course  

Julia - welcome back - glad you had a nice holiday.

Hello to everyone else, will try and pop back on tomorrow to find out Tricksy's news,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Thanks for a lovely night again girls, was lovely to see you all. Jo Jo, great to meet you after all this time!

Tricksy, I will be thinking about you babe  

Lisa, all the best for your scan tomorrow too, hope you get some lovely views of your gorgeous little girl!! (that is my guess!!)

Righto, night night everyone. Will hopefully catch up with personals soon.

Love you all xxx

PS:  Shelley and Kitty, got any tips on getting hair dye out of the carpet? I am in the dog house after dying the en suite carpet this morning (after having also dyed the bedroom carpet, landing carpet and bathroom carpet!)


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thankyou all for a lovely evening,Was lovely to meet those I have never met before.I can see why you all rate those fishcakes so much as they were just lovely,Mind you I could eat another piece of that chocolate brownie it was so yummy,
Tricksy i've messaged you cleos address and lot of      for tomorrow xx

Sunnie just checked the calendar and Sunday will be fine.Just thought i'd better check as my memory has gone to pop just lately.Speak to you Saturday to arrange a time xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

was ment to say has gone to pot can't even get my words out now(see what I mean)


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for a lovely evening ladies. Was great to meet sooty and sunnie as well as catching up with some older friends. 

Good luck tomorrow trcksy and lisa. 

Cleo - hope Alfie is settling in at home.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, Thank you all for a lovely evening, it was great to see u all. Thank you Liz for the lift, it was good to see u again.

Tricksy good luck for tomorrow hun, I have everything crossed for u. 

Lisa Sorry u couldn't make it tonight, good luck for tomorrows scan. 

Cleo hope u are settling back home. 

Night every1 xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

LISA AND TRICKSY GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW U ONT REALLY NEED IT AS EVERYTHING WILL BE GOOD.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, I could not sleep last night, I have been awake since 4.30 waiting for your text


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I can't believe I'm posting this but to those of you who havn't had an early morning text we got......




    


oh my flipping god, i'm shaking!!! Lisa's lucky test came out with a feinter positive than the test line and the clear blue came up pregnant 1-2 weeks    now i don't know if my levels are low and i'm getting too excited but its more than we have ever had before!! I'm going to ring Isis and get a blood test done today. No idea what i'm doing about work as i'm like a tit in a trance at the moment    Poor Si has gone off to work in a bit of a daze. ****!!!!!!!!   

love you all xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, I am SO pleased for you babe! Let's hope you are just worrying unneccessarily and your levels are nice and high. WOOHOO, I bet it felt fabulous pressing that BFP icon this time! Have you texted Debs to let her know?

Lisa, hope today is a great day for you too.  

xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - yep texted Debs, she is going to have a drink for us   i'm still shaking, think i've woken half of Essex up with texts!! Still can't believe it, just hope and pray that my levels are ok    and yes it did feel strange clicking the bfp button!!! 

Lisa - got everything crossed for you today hun   thank you for the lucky pee stick!!!


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

WOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!     Thats fantastic news Tricksy!! You really deserve it to work this time, all the best for your blood test today. So pleased for you. 

Lisa - Good luck for your scan today, hope it will put your mind at rest and you can start to enjoy your pregnancy (sickness willing!). Would be good to see you once you are feeling better - the Profiterole Challenge went well, and I am pleased to say I currently hold the title, with Julia a close 2nd and Sunnie a very close 3rd. 

Thanks for last night ladies, was good to meet JoJo, Liz Sunnie & Sooty. Right, I need to get up and get myself sorted, still smiling from todays good news!


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tricksy - the biggest congratulations to you and Si, I am so, so pleased for you both. I can't think of someone who deserves it more than you. Big hugs, C xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you all so much. Still can't quite believe it. Just hope and pray that they stick    

Gidon emailed me back bless him, he's happy too   

right really must get my butt in gear!! 

back later xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - OM blinking G - that is just incredible!        You deserve this so much. You have supported everyone through this horrible journey and you have come out shining and it's just brilliant news. I am crying as I type as I am so pleased for you and DH. Here's to a smooth and trouble-free nine months hun.

Loui xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tricksey - AMAZING congratulations hunny I am so happy for you both -    for nice strong bloods


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

       
Im so happy for you both so much, I new it was fate you were doing treatment again. Fingers crossed the bloods are a nice high level to stop you worrying to much. Maybe twins!!!!!!!!

Lisa:
The scan today will be fine and the bubs will look more like a baby than a bean   

Had a lovely time last night nice to meet shorty, sooty and sunnie. Thanks.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Good morning Tricksy and welcome to a brand new world      . I am soooooo happy for u, u deserve this so much. I hope u have lovely high blod result. Never mind about waking Essex up, u had a good go at Suffolk too   

Love to u and Si xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy and Si - congratulations. Will keep the fingers crossed for the blood test but am sooooooooo pleased for you both.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy OMG that is just bloody fantastic                       .You both will be in a happy trance all day now  i'm am so happy for you both   
Your levels will be fine hun mine read 1-2 weeks when I tested.I can not think of a better start to a lovely sunny day xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy & Si - Woooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo what great news to wake up to this sunny morning - what a great great day just gotta do a little dance accross the screen 

                    

So happy that my test was as lucky for you as it was for me  

lots of love
Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

P.S.  thanks for all your best wishes and love for my scan today girlies


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way............... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=198373.new#new


----------

